# Inflation - oder: Wie rette ich mein Geld, Wo kann ich sparen?



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2022)

Hi,

wollte diesen Thread in Bezug auf die aktuelle (Mega?)-Inflation eröffnen.
Es soll ja dieses Jahr in DE eine Inflation im Zweistelligen Bereich statt finden.

Lebensmittel, Restaurants, Sprit, Gas, Energie - alles wird teure.

Was denkt ihr zu diesem Thema?
Sollte man Dinge, von denen man weiß man wird sie in ca. 1-2 Jahren brauchen, direkt kaufen? Lebensmittel und Hardware bspw.?
investiert ihr jetzt in Aktien oder Gold?
Was denkt ihr wie sich die Situation noch entwickeln wird Und wie geht ihr damit um?

Ich brauche für den Innen-Ausbau einen Neuen - Hauses bspw. Netwerkdosen , Router, switch, patchpanel, Lampen, Lichtschalter etc…—.sollte ich etwa jetzt schon kaufen?

dnke und viel Spaß beim diskutieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Sollte man Dinge, von denen man weiß man wird sie in ca. 1-2 Jahren brauchen, direkt kaufen? Lebensmittel und Hardware bspw.?


Wenn du es sicher weißt, das Geld dafür hast, die Produkte so lange haltbar sind - ja.
Genau daher kommt übrigens Inflation und Warenknappheit hauptsächlich... weil das alle so machen. 


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> investiert ihr jetzt in Aktien oder Gold?


In Aktien momentan sicher nicht (die Aktienmärrkte sind brutal teuer nach 10 Jahren Boom, jetzt am Start des Bärenmarktes einzukaufen wäre ziemlich dämlich, da verlierste garantiert mehr als 7% im Jahr^^). Klar kann man Glück haben, es wird auch Aktien geben die in schlechten Zeiten gut laufen aber da muss man schon viel Hintergrundwissen und am Ende auch Glück haben genau die Aktien zu halten die im Bärenmarkt steigen. Wenn du unbedingt willst wäre es klug in Dinge zu investieren die die Menschen wirklich brauchen (Lebensmittel, Dinge des täglichen Lebens) und nicht in Dinge die man sich sparen kann (siehe Netflix-Kurs... ).

In Gold investieren? Klar. Hab ich 2019 gemacht als abzusehen war dass die Blase irgendwann platzen müsste an den Märkten (bedeutet ich bin bei Gold grob 60% im plus aktuell). Ich bin zugegeben überrascht dass es bis 2022 gedauert hat und eine Pandemie und einen Krieg erfordert hat. Da hätte ich noch viel mehr rausholen können aber ich dachte schon Ende 2019 "das muss doch jetzt mal krachen" 

JETZT noch einsteigen oder irgendwie groß reagieren finde ich persönlich als zu spät. Jetzt ist die Krise da (und noch ganz am Anfang...). Wir hatten seit 2009 Zeit uns drauf vorzubereiten - wer jetzt erst damit anfängt hat prinzipbedingt schon ganz schlechte Karten - denn er befindet sich in der großen panischen Masse die genauso unvorbereitet ist.


----------



## facehugger (25. April 2022)

Wir pflanzen in unserem kleinen Gärtchen schon seit längerem das an was wir können. Tomatchen, Zwiebeln, Möhrchen, Kräuter, allerlei Salat. Selbstversorgung im kleineren Rahmen kann ein Schritt aus der Abhängigkeit des üblichen Tiefkühlfraßes sein. Nudeln & Co haben wir eh schon immer einen kleinen Vorrat da...

Sonst, wir VERSUCHEN keine unnötigen Dinge zu kaufen, wir rauchen nicht und kaufen keine Tankstelle leer. Was manche da von dort so mitnehmen (als Shuttle-Fahrer sehe ich das täglich), da ist das jammern über zu wenig Kohle immer noch auf sehr hohem Niveau. Wenn beide Partner verdienen, kann man sich zudem auch mal gut was leisten. Investieren tun wir nix großartig, (bisgen ab und zu in die Wohnung/Garten) und beide haben wir einen Bausparer der vor allem bei mir ganz gut gefüllt ist und auch weiter gepflegt wird.

Uns geht es immer noch zu gut und viele Mitmenschen wollen/können anscheinend immer noch nicht begreifen, was für eine Welle da auf uns zugerollt kommt...

Gruß


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wir pflanzen in unserem kleinen Gärtchen schon seit längerem das an was wir können. Tomatchen, Zwiebeln, Möhrchen, Kräuter, allerlei Salat. Selbstversorgung im kleineren Rahmen kann ein Schritt aus der Abhängigkeit des üblichen Tiefkühlfraßes sein. Nudeln & Co haben wir eh schon immer einen kleinen Vorrat da...
> 
> Sonst, wir VERSUCHEN keine unnötigen Dinge zu kaufen, wir rauchen nicht und kaufen keine Tankstelle leer. Was manche da von dort so mitnehmen (als Shuttle-Fahrer sehe ich das täglich), ist Jammern immer noch auf sehr hohem Niveau.
> 
> ...


finde es gut, dass ihr selber anbaut.




ich denke, es wird demnächst auch das große Imbissbuden-sterben losgehen.










						Preistreiberei gefährdet die Zukunft vieler Döner-Imbisse in Deutschland
					

Der Döner Kebab feiert dieses Jahr in Deutschland offiziell seinen 50. Geburtstag. Doch ausgerechnet im Jubiläumsjahr gerät der beliebte türkische Schnellimbiss in Gefahr: Die Inflation macht den "Döner mit alles" zu teuer, vielen Betrieben droht das Aus. Die Folgen wären weitreichend.




					www.tichyseinblick.de
				





ich war heute auf dem Markt.

1x Bratwurst mit Brötchen - 3,50€  ( Anfang des Jahres noch 2,30€)
1x Döner - 6,50€ (Anfang des Jahres 5€)


wo soll das hinführen? Nán der Bratwurstbude am Marktplatz war normalerweise in der Mittagspause immer eine Schlang  gestanden, heute war da NIEMAND.

Wenn Strom und Lebensmittel im Preis steigen, wer hat dann noch Geld für unnötige Snacks und Restaurant besuche - wenn diese dann auch noch teurer werden.

die Leute hier verdienen zwar gut - aber welcher lkw Fahrer oder welche Frisöse soll sich das leisten?

Deutschland geht gerade Wirklich den Bach runter.


----------



## facehugger (25. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> die Leute hier verdienen zwar gut - aber welcher lkw Fahrer oder welche Frisöse soll sich das leisten?
> 
> Deutschland geht gerade Wirklich den Bach runter.


Was nützt dir der Mehrverdienst, wenn im selben Atemzug eh alles teurer wird. Wird eh alles von der Inflation wieder aufgefressen... 

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was manche da von dort so mitnehmen (als Shuttle-Fahrer sehe ich das täglich), ist Jammern immer noch auf sehr hohem Niveau.


Da sagste was.
Ich wusste die letzten Wochen nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll als die große Empörung und Schlagzeilen und Autokorsos (!!) liefen weil Benzin/Diesel über 2€ kosteten.
Was machen die Leute denn wenn mal _wirklich_ Krise ist und das Zeug 5€ kostet oder schlicht auch mal temporär nicht mehr verfügbar ist? Autokorso mit anschieben?



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ich war heute auf dem Markt.
> 
> 1x Bratwurst mit Brötchen - 3,50€ ( Anfang des Jahres noch 2,30€)
> 1x Döner - 6,50€ (Anfang des Jahres 5€)
> ...


Wie gesagt - wir sind am Anfang. Man darf gespannt sein was passiert wenn ne Wurst 5-10€ und der Döner 10-20€ kostet. Und das wäre immer noch WEIT davon entfernt was passiert wenns richtig knallt (was ich aber noch für unwahrscheinlich halte).

Die Leute scheinen eine echte Krise nicht mehr zu kennen - klar, wir hatten ja auch Jahrzehnte keine wirkliche (Finanzkrise und Dotcomblase waren unschön aber niemals wirklich bedrohlich). Da kostet ein Döner 2€ mehr und Benzin 2€, mal ne Woche kein Mehl im Laden und die ersten drehen am Rad.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was nützt dir der Mehrverdienst, wenn im selben Atemzug eh alles teurer wird. Wird eh alles von der Inflation wieder aufgefressen...


Wenn die Löhne nicht  an die Inflation angepasst werden, dann steigt die Armut.
Werden sie angepasst dann kompensiert sich das zumindest kurzzeitig etwas.
Aber das kann sich immer weiter hochschaukeln, wenn nicht irgendwann die Notbremse gezogen wird.
Und das geht wohl nur über die Zinsen. Darüber hat die EZB die Macht.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2022)

Lebensmittel habe ich jede Menge da, selber anbauen geht nicht weil ich keinen Garten habe. Investieren wäre eine gute Idee wenn es langfristig gesehen meinen Kontostand erhöht. 
Leider erhöhen sich die Gehälter in den nächsten Jahren nicht so schnell, dann könnte man der Inflation etwas entgegenwirken.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Autokorsos


Damit ist aber auch alles gesagt. Als ich das gelesen habe wurde bewiesen was ich schon lange vermutete. Darwin hatte unrecht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das geht wohl nur über die Zinsen. Darüber hat die EZB die Macht.


Die EZB kann die Zinsen nicht anheben. Die Inflationsrate ist irgendwo bei 5-10% und die Leitzinsen sind wo?
Null. Perspekltivisch vielleicht bei 0,25% dass Lagarde sich hinstellen kann und sagen kann kuckste hier wir heben die Zinsen an 
Die EZB kauft übrigens noch immer für Milliarden neu gedrucktes Geld Staatsanleihen. Inflation ist noch nicht hoch genug.

Natürlich müsste die EZB genauso reagieren wie die FED (die sind auch viel zu spät dran weil sie seit nem Jahr behaupten die Inflation wäre transitory) - aber wenn sie das täte und die Zinsen auf einen Wert anheben würde der die Inflation im Euroraum tatsächlich drückt, sprich mal 5% oder so dann fallen spontan Frankreich, Italien, Griechenland, Spanien usw. um weil alles so überschuldet ist dass sie niemals die Zinsen zahlen könnten. Euro zerbricht, EU zerbricht, großes Chaos. Dann lieber 10% Inflation bei 0% Zinsen und damit Entschuldung durch kalte Enteignung der Bürger - so zumindest der Plan der EZB wies aussieht.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann lieber 10% Inflation bei 0% Zinsen und damit Entschuldung durch kalte Enteignung der Bürger - so zumindest der Plan der EZB wies aussieht.


Was meinst du mit "kalter Enteignung"?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "kalter Enteignung"?


Hohe Inflationsraten bei nicht angehobenen Zinsen.
Die Staatsverschuldungen werden dadurch gemessen am jeweiligen BIP niedriger und die Leute werden ärmer.
Effektiv zahlt der Bürger für die extrem expansive Geldpolitik und die Rettung aller möglichen Dinge (Staaten, Banken, Firmen, Lockdowns,...) indem sein Geld und die Staatsverschuldungen weniger wert werden.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hohe Inflationsraten bei nicht angehobenen Zinsen.
> Die Staatsverschuldungen werden dadurch gemessen am jeweiligen BIP niedriger und die Leute werden ärmer.
> Effektiv zahlt der Bürger für die extrem expansive Geldpolitik und die Rettung aller möglichen Dinge (Staaten, Banken, Firmen, Lockdowns,...) indem sein Geld und die Staatsverschuldungen weniger wert werden.


Aber das kann doch kein anstrebbares Ziel sein!?!

Weil die Bonzen ************************ bauen sollen die Bürger bluten? Besonders die Menschen die jetzt schon arm oder an der Armutsgrenze sind trifft das am stärksten.

Dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht wundern, wenn irgendwann die "Chaostage" nicht nur in einer Stadt sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das kann doch kein anstrebbares Ziel sein!?!


Für uns nicht direkt, für sie schon.

Das Problem ist dass wir viele viele Jahre eine (Geld-)Politik gefahren haben, die keinerlei Schmerzen mehr zulässt und die Märkte extrem einschränkt. Ein Staat macht jedes Jahr Milliardenverluste? EZB kauft Anleihen mit Geldneuschöpfung. Ein Unternehmen hat keine Rücklagen für eine Krise zu bestehen? Retten wir mit neuem Geld. Eine Bank hat sich verzockt und ist insolvent? EZB regelt, neues Geld für nix für die Bank. Die Börse fällt? Oh mein Gott! Sofort neue Liquidität in die Märkte pumpen dass die stonks always up gehen!

Bei einer "normalen" Politik von früher (tm) wären unrentable Betriebe, verzockte Banken und notfalls auch politisch unhaltbare Staaten eben mal insolvent gewesen. Die Börse hätte auch mal 20 oder 30% korrigiert. Das Maastricht-Kriterium wäre irgendwann irgendwo mal konsequent eingehalten worden.
Dann wären die Zeiten insgesamt vielleicht ein bisschen weniger luxuriös gewesen - aber dann stände man jetzt nicht da mit 9 Billionen Euro Bilanzsumme der EZB und rund 100% BIP Verschuldung der Eurozone.
Ums mal ganz hart zu sagen: Wir sind pleite weil wir 10 Jahre lang über unseren Verhältnissen gelebt haben und alles und jeden gerettet haben der nicht bei 3 aufm Baum war. Und jetzt kommt der große Knall und die Fallhöhe ist immens hoch.

Der Knall kann nun auf verschiedene Arten kommen. Und da ist eine länger andauernde Inflation von 10% bei Null Zinsen wahrscheinlich noch die harmloseste Version - denn das kostet nur Geld und macht Leute ärmer. Die Variante hohe Zinsen einführen führt zu Staatspleiten, Währungsreformen, ggf. Aufständen. Nicht so geil. Grade in Zeiten wo auch noch Krieg ist und in Industrieländern eine rechte kandidatin über 40% der Stimmen bekommt wäre das noch weniger geil - das letzte Mal als ne ähnliche Situation war kam dann son Seitenscheiteltyp und hat den Leuten erzählt das warn alles die Juden schuld.

Ich will hier keinesfalls die EZB verteidigen, das ist ein unehrlicher Saftladen wegen dem wir alle mächtig blechen werden. Aber man darf auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es noch viel viel schlimmere Möglichkeiten gibt wie sowas ausgehen kann.


...aber wir entfernen uns ein bisschen vom Ursprungsthema wo der TE im Wesentlichen wissen wollte wie man selbst damit umgeht (oder?).


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Chaostage


Hey, die Chaostage hatten ein politisch wichtiges Ziel. Die größere Angst hab ich vorm Zulauf zu den rechten Parteien. In Frankreich hat man ja am Wochenende gesehen wie bedrohlich diese Situation ist. Der rechte Rand rückt immer weiter in die Mitte , destabilisiert damit die Demokratie und unsere Freiheit. Dabei bekommen die nichtmal mit wessen Marionette sie sind.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für uns nicht direkt, für sie schon.
> 
> Das Problem ist dass wir viele viele Jahre eine (Geld-)Politik gefahren haben, die keinerlei Schmerzen mehr zulässt und die Märkte extrem einschränkt. Ein Staat macht jedes Jahr Milliardenverluste? EZB kauft Anleihen mit Geldneuschöpfung. Ein Unternehmen hat keine Rücklagen für eine Krise zu bestehen? Retten wir mit neuem Geld. Eine Bank hat sich verzockt und ist insolvent? EZB regelt, neues Geld für nix für die Bank. Die Börse fällt? Oh mein Gott! Sofort neue Liquidität in die Märkte pumpen dass die stonks always up gehen!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, macht mir das noch mehr Angst.
ich habe aktuell 100.000€ angespartes Bargeld auf dem Konto liegen - Geld dass ich mir 20 Jahre lang selber durch harte 50 Stunden Wochen gespart habe…..—mein haus (Kaufpreis ist vertraglich gesichert, es können auch durch Krisen oder rohstoffpreisererhöhungen keine Preissteigerungen mehr stattfinden) steht in frühestens 1,5 Jahren (wie, durch rohstoffprobleme etc. Alles sich verzögert). Dashaus wird komplett übereignen Kredit gezahlt.
Ich wollte das Geld für Außenanlagen, photovoltaik, Garage etc. einsetzen - befürchte aktuell aber, dass es dann einfach nichts mehr wert ist. 

es ist zum kotzen.

ich bin in einem bauherrenforum bei Facebook  mit mehr als 10.000 Mitgliedern und da eskaliert es aktuell immens.

die Preise für die Häuser sind in den letzten 5 Monaten nochmal um 20% gestiegen, die kfw Förderung ist weggebrochen, die darlehenszinsen sind mittlerweile von 1-2% auf 2-4% gestiegen.

beim Hausbau sind alleine in den letzten 5 Monaten die Kosten für ein 400.000€ Bauvorhaben auf 550.000€ angestiegen. Die Leute verzweifeln gerade, auch weil sie bereits Verbindlichkeiten eingegangen sind.

ich hatte in der Hinsicht Glück. Kfw Förderung habe ich erhalten, guter zinssatz, hauspreis noch gesichert - und ich und meine Partnerin verdienen zusammen ca.8000€ netto im Monat - aber der Traum vom Hausbau wird jetzt gerade nochmal 20% unmöglicher für viele als vor 5 Monaten.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hey, die Chaostage hatten ein politisch wichtiges Ziel. Die größere Angst hab ich vorm Zulauf zu den rechten Parteien. In Frankreich hat man ja am Wochenende gesehen wie bedrohlich diese Situation ist. Der rechte Rand rückt immer weiter in die Mitte , destabilisiert damit die Demokratie und unsere Freiheit. Dabei bekommen die nichtmal mit wessen Marionette sie sind.


Man muss aber hier eben auch sagen: das ständige finanzieren und Geld ins ausland schieben, sorgt eben dafür dass der Wohlstand in Deutschland sinkt und diese Situation aktuell wurde ja maßgeblich herbeigeführt durch die viel zu großzügigen Ausgaben auch in diesen Bereichen. Da liefert man der rechten Ecke eben auch ordentlich Material Und ich merke auch wie in meinem gut situierten Umfeld die Meinung immer mehr nach rechts tendiert - das ist schade, aber lässt sich eben durch das, was gerade passiert nicht mehr abwenden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, macht mir das noch mehr Angst.


Das ist nicht meine Absicht. Angst ist immer ein schlechter Ratgeber - aber Verdrängen der Realität ist ein noch schlechterer.
Verstehe meinen Text bitte nicht als Angstmache, ich möchte nur meine Sicht der Dinge was kommen könnte und warum es so läuft darlegen (ich kann natürlich auch falsch liegen!).

Die Sache mit ewig malochen, viel Geld ansparen und dann (im Vergleich zu heute sehr günstig damals) Haus kaufen habe ich auch bereits durch, das war 2016. Die Jahre danach gingen dann in eben dieses Haus die Gelder an Renovierung (es war ja nicht umsonst so günstig) und 2021 war ich mit den wesentlichen Sachen durch.

Warum ich das erzähle: Genau das ist meine Form von Krisenschutz. In Zeiten wo es boomt viel gearbeitet, alles gespart was geht (und faktisch weit unter den Verhältnissen in ner kleinen Bruchbude gelebt) und ein Eigenheim gekauft und Kredit so schnell wie möglich tilgen. Geldreste verteilt auf ein paar Gramm verschiedene Edelmetalle (physisch, keine Zettel...), ein bisschen Bargeld und nen (seit 2007 laufenden da mein Arbeitgeber da monatlich nen kleinen Bonus zahlt) breiten Aktienfonds. Kurz alles was da ist verteilt auf Land, Immobilie, Devisen, Aktienfonds, Edelmetalle. Nur Cryptos hab ich keine.

Für die ganz harten Krisen die hoffentlich nie kommen hab ich sogar für die ganze Familie für 4 Wochen Notrationen/Wasser da (das war lustig, ich hab damals nen Riesenpack NRG5 für 80€ gekauft der dann in der Pandemie auf 600€ geschossen ist und seit dem kaum/nicht lieferbar ist  ) und noch ein bisschen anderes Prepperzeug das man im Prinzip ein mal kauft und für immer hat (nen Gaskocher beispielsweise - nimmt im Eigenheim/Keller ja kein Platz weg). Das muss man nicht unbedingt so machen, ich empfehle aber grundsätzlich jedem sich so einzurichten dass man zumindest mal 2 Wochen überleben kann ohne das Haus zu verlassen auch wenn Strom und Wasser ausfallen. Vor Corona haben mich die meisten ausgelacht, mittlerweile sinds weniger geworden... ich hatte immer Klopapier, Nudeln, Öl und Mehl.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Sache mit ewig malochen, viel Geld ansparen und dann (im Vergleich zu heute sehr günstig damals) Haus kaufen habe ich auch bereits durch, das war 2016. Die Jahre danach gingen dann in eben dieses Haus die Gelder an Renovierung (es war ja nicht umsonst so günstig) und 2021 war ich mit den wesentlichen Sachen durch.


Ich hab mein Haus auch soweit modernisiert (Heizung, Fenster, Türen, Dach), das es wetterfest ist in unserer Höhe (600m ü NN).

Die Kredite sind alle abbezahlt und ich bin schuldenfrei.
Das ist wichtiger, als alles andere.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für die ganz harten Krisen die hoffentlich nie kommen


Eine richtig harte Krise kennen doch viele hier nicht.
Wo es weder Döner noch Imbißbuden gab, im Sprit meist Öl war, die Heizung mit 2 LKW-Ladungen Kohlen pro Jahr lief, die man erst mal in den Kohlenkeller schaffen mußte, ehe man sie von dort aus verheizte.

Und Toilettenpapier, daß man eher als Schleifpapier bezeichnen sollte.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> hab ich sogar für die ganze Familie für 4 Wochen Notrationen/Wasser


Steht bei mir auch immer im Regal.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> hat (nen Gaskocher beispielsweise - nimmt im Eigenheim/Keller ja kein Platz weg).


Werde ich mir auch zulegen.
Und einen Notstromgenerator, der mit Heizöl läuft.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... ich hatte immer Klopapier, Nudeln, Öl und Mehl.


Ich hab 15 Jahre von Konserven gelebt, das macht mir nichts aus.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Man muss aber hier eben auch sagen: das ständige finanzieren und Geld ins ausland schieben



Das ist kein Grund für 


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und ich merke auch wie in meinem gut situierten Umfeld die Meinung immer mehr nach rechts tendiert





warawarawiiu schrieb:


> wie in meinem gut situierten Umfeld


Und das ist das Problem. Uns gehts zu lange zu gut. Jeder Michel kann sich alles leisten. Du brauchst nur Mal auf unsere Straßen sehen. Selbst Fahranfänger fahren keine alten Autos mehr. Es muss schon mindestens ein maximal 3 Jahre junger Golf sein.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da liefert man der rechten Ecke eben auch ordentlich Material


Da Frage ich mich halt aber warum man rechts wählt wenn einem der eigene Luxus so wichtig ist. Rechts ist und war noch nie eine Lösung.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hey, die Chaostage hatten ein politisch wichtiges Ziel. Die größere Angst hab ich vorm Zulauf zu den rechten Parteien. In Frankreich hat man ja am Wochenende gesehen wie bedrohlich diese Situation ist. Der rechte Rand rückt immer weiter in die Mitte , destabilisiert damit die Demokratie und unsere Freiheit. Dabei bekommen die nichtmal mit wessen Marionette sie sind.


Irgendwann wird es Aufstände geben, wenn das wirklich so kommt wie von @Incredible Alk prognostiziert .
Die richten sich dann gegen den Kapitalismus.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem. Uns gehts zu lange zu gut. Jeder Michel kann sich alles leisten. Du brauchst nur Mal auf unsere Straßen sehen. Selbst Fahranfänger fahren keine alten Autos mehr. Es muss schon mindestens ein maximal 3 Jahre junger Golf sein.


Das liegt aber auch viel an den Fahrschulen, die immer den neuesten Shice haben...setz mal nen Fahramfänger in nen Auto ohne ABS, ESP, Servo oder sonstwas...die würden sich einerseits aif den ersten 5 Kilometer Todstürzen und im Falle ohne Servo den ADAC rufen(selbst schon erlebt, wo das Auto nur aus war). Und ohne Klima geht ja eh nix...


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, macht mir das noch mehr Angst.
> ich habe aktuell 100.000€ angespartes Bargeld auf dem Konto liegen - Geld dass ich mir 20 Jahre lang selber durch harte 50 Stunden Wochen gespart habe…..—mein haus (Kaufpreis ist vertraglich gesichert, es können auch durch Krisen oder rohstoffpreisererhöhungen keine Preissteigerungen mehr stattfinden) steht in frühestens 1,5 Jahren (wie, durch rohstoffprobleme etc. Alles sich verzögert). Dashaus wird komplett übereignen Kredit gezahlt.
> Ich wollte das Geld für Außenanlagen, photovoltaik, Garage etc. einsetzen - befürchte aktuell aber, dass es dann einfach nichts mehr wert ist.


Dann kauf doch z. B. die PV und die Anlagentechnik JETZT und stell sie bis zum Einbau in eine angemietete Garage oder so.
Wir im Bauhauptgewerbe machen das ja nicht anders, nur im größeren Stil.
Die wirtschaftlichen Entwicklungen /Preissteigerungen gab es ja auch schon vor dem Krieg, der ist maximal ein zusätzlicher Katalysator.
Du kannst auch relativ günstig mal 10.000 € oder so in Silber anlegen, fällt gerade wieder nach dem ersten Ukraine-Hype. Nimm kleine Münzen, fliegt der wirtschaftliche Laden uns um die Ohren haste "echtes" Geld für ne Stulle Brot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig: Nicht alles auf eine Karte setzen, Risikoverteilung und ja, derzeit würde ich auch keine neue Aktien kaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die richten sich dann gegen den Kapitalismus.


Optimist.

Die richten sich gegen die Toilettenpapierhersteller oder die Sonnenblumenölproduzenten.
Die politische Bildung in Deutschland ist doch völlig vor'n Allerwertesten.

Frag mal drei Leute, was den Kapitalismus charakterisiert.
Da bekommst Du 4 verschiedene, falsche Antworten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

Oder im schlimmsten Fall gegen religiöse Minderheiten, wie bei der letzten extremen Krise in den 30/40er, was dann wiederum noch besorgniserregender ist, wenn man hier liest, dass die Bevölkerung sich wieder Richtung rechts bewegt.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2022)

Fahre in den Kongo,
heuer 4-5 Leute an,
welchen du 150 Taler im Monat überweist.

Mit den gefundenen Rohdiamanten bist du in kürzester Zeit Millionär


----------



## Lotto (8. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es Aufstände geben, wenn das wirklich so kommt wie von @Incredible Alk prognostiziert .
> Die richten sich dann gegen den Kapitalismus.


Wenn alles so weiter läuft passiert das auf jeden Fall. Es ist dann nicht eine Frage ob, sondern wann. Das kann in 10 Jahren sein, in 50, in 100,.... Sicher ist, es wird passieren.  Aber das ist eigentlich ziemlich logisch: es gibt kein perfektes System und demnach wird jedes System irgendwann scheitern. Es sei denn es ist so dynamisch, dass es sich den sich ändernden Gegebenheiten anpasst. Aber das sehe ich leider in keinster Weise.


----------



## Rwk (8. Mai 2022)

"Wie rette ich mein Geld, Wo kann ich sparen?"

#bitcoin

Wenn die Mehrheit erstmal gecheckt hat, was uns da geschenkt wurde... 


Das Fiatgeld kannst du nicht retten, es war schon immer zum scheitern verurteilt.
Solange es Instanzen gibt die beliebig viel davon herstellen können, wird sich das ewig wiederholen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Mai 2022)

Rwk schrieb:


> "Wie rette ich mein Geld, Wo kann ich sparen?"
> 
> #bitcoin
> 
> ...


Toller Ratschlag.
wenn ich am Sonntag auf dich gehört hätte und 1 bitcoin gekauft hätte, hätte von Sonntag bis heute innerhalb von 3 Tagen schon 3000€ verloren - 10% minus in 3 Tagen kriegst nichtmal mit Inflation hin.

die Zinsen werden jetzt wieder steigen….scheinbar ist Bargeld aktuell tatsächlich besser als Aktien oder krypto..—-


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2022)

@warawarawiiu
Kryptos sind reine Liquiditätsassets. Die steigen dann wenn die Geldpolitik locker ist und fallen wenn die Liquidität sinkt/Zinsen steigen.

Wir sind seit etwa Anfang des Jahres im Bärenmarkt. Und auch wenns immer zwischenzeitlich kurze und ggf. starke Aufwärtsbewegungen gibt so ist die generelle Marktrichtung abwärts - und das noch sehr lange (wahrscheinlich so lange bis die FED zuckt und die Zinsen wieder senkt). Wir sind beim S&P grade mal da, wo wir etwa vor nem Jahr waren - da ist noch VIEL Luft nach unten. Der erste große Boden ist da, wo wir Anfang 2019 und Anfang 2020 waren, also irgendwo zwischen 2000 und 2500 Punkten. Oder anders gesagt vom jetzigen Stand nochmal -40 oder -50%. Das wäre eine "normale" Rezession. Wenns mehr würde wäre der nächste Stop 1500 (Hochs von 2000 und 2007), also von heute grob -65%. Klingt völig abstrus aber ist schon häufiger passiert (auch -80 und mehr gabs schon) und eine der Voraussetzungen dass sowas passiert ist, dass genug Menschen es für unmöglich halten müssen. 

Wie du schon sagst - Inflation ist blöd aber Bargeld ist in der aktuellen Zeit garantiert nicht die schlechteste "Anlageform", mit Aktien, Anleihen, Krypto,... sind die Verluste bereits weit höher gewesen 2022 und werden auch noch höher werden bis wir einen Boden gefunden haben. Das einzige bekanntere/größere Asset, das bisher auf Jahressicht noch keinen Verlust gemacht hat (und dank abgeschmiertem Eurokurs hierzulande sogar im Plus ist) ist Gold. Ich hab das was ich über habe so breit wie möglich gestreut (nur ohne Crypto) und die Edelmetallsektion ist meine momentan mit Abstand beste Position auf die letzten paar Monate gesehen.

Da wir vor ner fetten Rezession stehen ist traditionell wenn man investieren möchte wohl das zu wählen, was Menschen zwingend brauchen und nicht das, was "Luxus" ist. Bedeutet raus aus Tech, rein in alltägliche Konsumgüter (Nahrung, Energie,...). Wenn das Geld knapper wird kündigen die Leute Netflix, müssen aber trotzdem essen.



Rwk schrieb:


> Das Fiatgeld kannst du nicht retten, es war schon immer zum scheitern verurteilt.
> Solange es Instanzen gibt die beliebig viel davon herstellen können, wird sich das ewig wiederholen.


Was gerne übersehen wird: Auch Kryptowährungen kann man beliebig viele herstellen. Ich weiß, es gibt nur maximal 21 Millionen Bitcoins - aber dafür unbegrenzt viele verschiedene Coins.
Dass Fiatgeld immer inflationiert und damit kein Langzeittresor sein sollte ist klar, aber bei Bitcoins wäre ich persönlich auch sehr vorsichtig, vielleicht ist in 10 Jahren der Bitcoin bei 5$ und dafür der Bumscoin bei 50.000$. Dann haste auch nix gekonnt.


----------



## Rwk (11. Mai 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Toller Ratschlag.
> wenn ich am Sonntag auf dich gehört hätte und 1 bitcoin gekauft hätte, hätte von Sonntag bis heute innerhalb von 3 Tagen schon 3000€ verloren - 10% minus in 3 Tagen kriegst nichtmal mit Inflation hin.
> 
> die Zinsen werden jetzt wieder steigen….scheinbar ist Bargeld aktuell tatsächlich besser als Aktien oder krypto..—-


Tolle Logik.
Wenn du teuer kaufst und billig verkaufst machst du auch was falsch! 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was gerne übersehen wird: Auch Kryptowährungen kann man beliebig viele herstellen. Ich weiß, es gibt nur maximal 21 Millionen Bitcoins - aber dafür unbegrenzt viele verschiedene Coins.
> Dass Fiatgeld immer inflationiert und damit kein Langzeittresor sein sollte ist klar, aber bei Bitcoins wäre ich persönlich auch sehr vorsichtig, vielleicht ist in 10 Jahren der Bitcoin bei 5$ und dafür der Bumscoin bei 50.000$. Dann haste auch nix gekonnt.


Deswegen sind die unzähligen Shitcoins für mich nicht interessant.

Wenn der BTC bei 5$ liegt bekommst du von mir 1 BTC!
Vielleicht ist er auch in 10 Jahren bei 5.000.000$. 
Konkurrenz hat das Netzwerk bisher keine, nur Nachäffer.

Man sollte jedenfalls nur in das investieren, an das man auch glaubt.
Manche glauben an die Papierscheine unter ihrer Matratze...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2022)

Rwk schrieb:


> Man sollte jedenfalls nur in das investieren, an das man auch glaubt.


Noch besser wäre (in Krisenzeiten) nur in das zu investieren was einen echten Wert bzw Nutzen hat. Alles andere kann man natürlich spekulativ machen, aber bei Dingen die rein auf Glauben basieren gibts neben der Chance reich zu werden eben auch immer die Chance alles zu verlieren - und historisch gesehen ist die Chance auf letzten Ausgang längerfristig für den allergrößten Teil der Investoren immer sehr viel größer gewesen.

Es ist eben eine Frage der persönlichen Risikoeinstellung. Ich bin eher ein passiver Charakter, mir ist eine Investitionsform die wenig Gewinn abwirft aber dafür ziemlich sicher auch nicht (schnell) wertlos wird weitaus lieber als die Chance auf hunderte Prozent Rendite mit dem Risiko dass es genauso in die Abwärtsrichtung gehen kann. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre (in Krisenzeiten) nur in das zu investieren was einen echten Wert bzw Nutzen hat. Alles andere kann man natürlich spekulativ machen, aber bei Dingen die rein auf Glauben basieren gibts neben der Chance reich zu werden eben auch immer die Chance alles zu verlieren - und historisch gesehen ist die Chance auf letzten Ausgang längerfristig für den allergrößten Teil der Investoren immer sehr viel größer gewesen.
> 
> Es ist eben eine Frage der persönlichen Risikoeinstellung. Ich bin eher ein passiver Charakter, mir ist eine Investitionsform die wenig Gewinn abwirft aber dafür ziemlich sicher auch nicht (schnell) wertlos wird weitaus lieber als die Chance auf hunderte Prozent Rendite mit dem Risiko dass es genauso in die Abwärtsrichtung gehen kann. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


Klopapier und Sonnenblumenöl haben sich jüngst bewährt...die ganz cleveren horten nebenbei auch Grafikkarten und Europaletten für schlechte Zeiten.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Prof. Hans Werner Sinn hat vor einer Lohn-Preis-Spirale gewarnt. Aber das wundert mich nicht.
Der hat auch früher gesagt, wenn die Leute zu wenig Geld haben, sollen sie sich noch einen zweiten oder dritten Job suchen.

Prof. Marcel Fratzscher sieht das anders: Die unbegründete Angst vor der Lohn-Preis-Spirale


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2022)

Den Fratzscher kannste komplett in der Pfeife rauchen. Der behauptet immer das, was grade seiner Karriere dient, gerne auch alle 2 Wochen das Gegenteil von dem was er zuvor gesagt hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Den Sinn kann man aber eher in der Pfeife rauchen.
Wenn es nach dem ginge dürfte es gar keine Lohnerhöhungen geben.
Ist ja egal ob die Armut dann wächst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2022)

Sinn ist seit Jahrzehnten eine Bank in Sachen Volkswirtschaft. Da musste dir nur ganze Vorlesungen ansehen und nicht einzelne aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Sätze.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Das sind Aussagen die er gegenüber der Presse getätigt hat. Dafür braucht man keine seiner Vorlesungen besuchen.
In Talkshows habe ich ihn auch schon gesehen. Mir ist der Typ schon immer unsymphatisch gewesen.

Wenn die Preise steigen haben auch die Löhne zu steigen. Ganz einfach.

Und die EZB hat dafür zu sorgen das die Inflation nicht ins Unermessliche steigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise steigen haben auch die Löhne zu steigen. Ganz einfach.


Wenn das immer 1:1 so wäre gäbe es keinen Regeleffekt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und die EZB hat dafür zu sorgen das die Inflation nicht ins Unermessliche steigt.


Ja - das steht sogar im Maastrictvertrag als ihre iirc Hauptaufgabe: Preisstabilität.
Nur hat die EZB lieber die Südländer finanziert und redet von Klimaschutz und sonstwas statt ihrer Kernaufgabe nachzugehen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das immer 1:1 so wäre gäbe es keinen Regeleffekt.


Es muß ja nicht immer direkt 1:1 sein. Aber sollte ungefähr angepasst werden.

Sonst steigt wie gesagt die Armut immer weiter, wenn alles teurer wird und die Leute weniger Geld dafür in der Tasche haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Regeleffekt?


Menschen müssen ärmer oder reicher werden um Nachfrage zu reduzieren oder zu steigern.
Eine Rezession die vorhandene Blasen beseitigt, unprofitable Unternehmen killt, Bewertungen geraderückt usw. entsteht nur dann wenn die Leute weniger konsumieren (können). Das bedeutet Schmerz. Den wollte man nicht mehr haben und hat stattdessen bei jeder Krise zig Milliarden gedruckt, alle Unternehmen und Staaten gerettet, viele Grenzen einfach ausgehebelt (Maastrichtregeln, Gemeinschaftshaftungen,...) und damit den Aufschwung verlängert - statt der üblichen 7 oder 8 Jahre hatten wir über 10. Man hat den Markt nichts regeln lassen sondern alles mit Geld zugeschüttet.
Ergebnis: Die Fallhöhe (Aktienkurse, Verschuldungen, Notenbankbilanzen, Targetsalden,...) ist jetzt VIEL höher als vorher und der kommende Schmerz wird entsprechend auch viel höher sein als bei einer "normalen" Rezession.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Die Fallhöhe (Aktienkurse, Verschuldungen, Notenbankbilanzen, Targetsalden,...) ist jetzt VIEL höher als vorher und der kommende Schmerz wird entsprechend auch viel höher sein als bei einer "normalen" Rezession.


Ja und den "Schmerz" verspüren meistens dann die Ärmsten in der Gesellschaft.
Jemand der 4000-5000 Euro Netto im Monat verdient tut das nicht sehr weh.

Deswegen ist es Aufgabe des Staates und der Wirtschaft, dafür zu sorgen, dass die Zahl der Leidtragenden nicht deutlich größer wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2022)

Normalerweise ist das so und auch kein Problem es so zu handhaben. Ein Problem wird es dann, wenn Staat und Wirtschaft das nicht mehr KÖNNEN weil die Fallhöhe zu hoch ist. Dann gibts Staatspleiten, galoppierende Inflationen bis Währungsreformen, Hunger, Aufstände, Machtwechsel zu Einzelpersonen und ähnliche Katastrophen.
Was wir bisher sehen ist noch kein Schmerz (und wird deswegen auch noch weitergehen), 10 oder 20% Inflation sind ein Witz gegenüber dem was möglich wäre (und hoffentlich nicht passiert).

Das ist auch ein entscheidender Punkt in der wie rette ich mein Geld Frage - denn die Strategie hängt auch stark davon ab wie schlimm man die Zukunft sieht (also ob man -20% auf dem Konto aushält statt -50% an der Börse oder ob man lieber Schnaps hortet als Zahlungsmittel in der Vollkatastrophe  )


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein entscheidender Punkt in der wie rette ich mein Geld Frage - denn die Strategie hängt auch stark davon ab wie schlimm man die Zukunft sieht (also ob man -20% auf dem Konto aushält statt -50% an der Börse oder ob man lieber Schnaps hortet als Zahlungsmittel in der Vollkatastrophe  )


Die Frage betrifft aber eher nur diejenigen, welche auch was an anlegen  oder an die Seite legen können.
Jemand der 1500 Euro in Monat netto verdient hat gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
Weil die Kosten zum Leben alles auffressen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2022)

Derjenige der die Frage hier getellt hat hat 100.000€ Bargeld.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Derjenige der die Frage hier getellt hat hat 100.000€ Bargeld.


Achso. Man kann ja auch allgemein drüber diskutieren.

War nur ne Anmerkung.


----------



## Lotto (24. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Frage betrifft aber eher nur diejenigen, welche auch was an anlegen  oder an die Seite legen können.
> Jemand der 1500 Euro in Monat netto verdient hat gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
> Weil die Kosten zum Leben alles auffressen.


Die meisten Kleinaktionäre legen ihr Geld nicht an der Börse an um sich davon nen Porsche im Alter zu kaufen, sondern um im Alter überhaupt über die Runden zu kommen. Wenn man nicht gerade im Staatsdienst ist und Pension erhält sieht das nämlich sehr düster aus, vor allem weil wir wohl alle hier auch noch die Rente voll versteuern dürfen!
Klar diejenigen die so wenig verdienen, dass sie diese Möglichkeit nicht haben kriegen dann quasi Sozialhilfesatz. Aber das macht die Sache ja nun auch nicht besser.
Und dank der "schon ab 50 Euro monatlich" Sparpläne haben sicherlich auch viele Geringverdiener (für die 50 Euro noch nen ganz anderen Gegenwert haben) mittlerweile was angelegt. Natürlich sind das keine Unsummen, aber wenn das vom Mund abgespart wurde tut das sicherlich noch mehr weh.
Die einzige Alternative waren Immobilien. Aber genau die kann sich ein Gering- oder auch mittlerweile Durchschnittsverdiener eben nicht leisten. Riester, Lebensversicherungen etc. alles verbrannt, da hat keiner mehr sein Geld für angelegt. Es blieb also nur Aktien.
Es sind also gerade die Gutverdiener mit ihren Immobilienkrediten die quasi am wenigsten betroffen sein dürften.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es sind also gerade die Gutverdiener mit ihren Immobilienkrediten die quasi am wenigsten betroffen sein dürften.


Genau. Wie es leider so oft oder immer ist: die Ärmsten trifft es am schnellsten und  schlimmsten.
Die müssen jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen um irgendwie über die Runden zu kommen.
An sparen und Geld anlegen brauchen die nicht denken. An Kredite sowieso nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2022)

Wenn die Inflation wirklich über eine Lohn-Preis-Spirale angeheizt wird (bislang vermisse ich den "Lohn"-Teil irgendwie), dann gehören die, die von der Hand in den Mund leben, zu den relativen Gewinnern. Das heißt es geht ihnen hinterher genauso schlecht wie vorher, während es denjenigen, denen es vor mäßig gut ging, dann ebenfalls alles andere als gut geht. Inflation vernichtet immer nur Geldvermögen. Wer keins hat, sondern nur seine Arbeitskraft, kann auch nichts verlieren und steht nach Lohnanpassung so da wie vorher. (Genauso mies, aber nicht mieser. Auch wenn mit 0 Reserven natürlich jeder Schlag wehtut, auch bei nicht-Inflation.) Aber wer vorher etwas Geld auf dem Sparbuch zurückgelegt hat, der sieht davon eben nur noch wesentlich weniger wieder. Ganz besonders hart trifft es dann Rentner und Hilfeempfänger, denn bei denen ist auch das regelmäßige Einkommen über das weniger wert werdende Geld definiert und sie können nur hoffen, dass irgendwer die Definition anpasst - aber Rentner interessieren in Deutschland nur vor Wahlen und Hilfeempfänger nie. Und bei Privatrentnern (Riesteropfer, etc.) gibt es nicht einmal jemanden, der helfen könnte.

Umgekehrt profitieren tun dagegen Besitzer von Werten wie Immobilien: Die behalten ihren Wert, haben also nach der Inflation entsprechend höhere Preise. Theoretisch klappt das bei reiner Inflation auch mit Aktien, nur geht die ganze Sache ja meist mit einer Rezession einher und da sind Aktien immer eine schlechte Idee. Wer also finanziell nicht stark genug aufgestellt ist, um Immobilien zu kaufen, guckt bei Inflation nahezu unweigerlich in die Röhre. Spekulationsgüter von Gold bis Kryptowährungen können da nur eingeschränkt etwas daran ändern: Sobald klar ist, dass die sicherer sind als Geld, sind die Preise schon längst durch die Decke. Solange das nicht sicher ist, könnte man zwar günstig kaufen, wird dann aber möglicherweise von einer nicht eintretenden Inflation überholt. Spekulation eben.


Ich persönlich sehe aber eine große Inflation noch nicht als gesetzt an. Wir aktuell aktue Verteuerungen durch den Ukrainekrieg, klar. Aber das ist ein einmaliger Faktor und während 10% von einem Jahr zum nächsten viel ist, sind sie überschaubar, wenn es bei dem einen Jahr bleibt. Darüber hinaus muss man abwarten. Das Geld, dass die EZB seit 14 Jahren an die Eliten verschenkt hat, drängt schon seit langem in jede nur erdenkliche Investitionsmöglichkeit. Deswegen haben wir längst explodierende Immobilienpreise, Kryptoboom, diverse Blasen an den Märkten - es liegt kein jahrelanger Rückstau von Geld auf hohen Kanten, dass jetzt plötzlich in den Markt drängt, sondern nur ein paar Corona-€. Der Rest ist, außer Ukraine, schon eingepreist. Wenn jetzt die Geldverschenkerei der letzten 1,5 Jahrzehnte eingestellt wird und Inflations-Gegenmaßnahmen gemäß der populistischen Politiker-Versprecher hochgefahren werden, könnte es bei einem plötzlichen Ende des Ukraine-Effekts sogar zu einem Übersteuern in die Deflation kommen. Bei den letztlich zugrundeliegenden Spritpreisen ist ja bereits klar, dass 3/4 der Preisexplosion schlicht auf abzockende Ölkonzerne entfällt und es sieht auch so aus, als würden außerhalb Deutschlands ein paar Maßnahmen dagegen kommen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Inflation wirklich über eine Lohn-Preis-Spirale angeheizt wird (bislang vermisse ich den "Lohn"-Teil irgendwie), dann gehören die, die von der Hand in den Mund leben, zu den relativen Gewinnern. Das heißt es geht ihnen hinterher genauso schlecht wie vorher, während es denjenigen, denen es vor mäßig gut ging, dann ebenfalls alles andere als gut geht. Inflation vernichtet immer nur Geldvermögen. Wer keins hat, sondern nur seine Arbeitskraft, kann auch nichts verlieren und steht nach Lohnanpassung so da wie vorher. (Genauso mies, aber nicht mieser. Auch wenn mit 0 Reserven natürlich jeder Schlag wehtut, auch bei nicht-Inflation.) Aber wer vorher etwas Geld auf dem Sparbuch zurückgelegt hat, der sieht davon eben nur noch wesentlich weniger wieder. Ganz besonders hart trifft es dann Rentner und Hilfeempfänger, denn bei denen ist auch das regelmäßige Einkommen über das weniger wert werdende Geld definiert und sie können nur hoffen, dass irgendwer die Definition anpasst - aber Rentner interessieren in Deutschland nur vor Wahlen und Hilfeempfänger nie. Und bei Privatrentnern (Riesteropfer, etc.) gibt es nicht einmal jemanden, der helfen könnte.


Auch wenn man nichts erspartes hat, was entwertet werden könnte, sinkt ja die eigene Kaufkraft. Wenn man z.B. mit dem gleichen Geld immer weniger kaufen kann. Also kann man noch ärmer werden.
Auch Hartz IV und Grundsicherungsempfänger können ärmer werden. Wenn sie vorher noch einigermaßen über die Runden gekommen sind, sind sie dann eher auf Tafeln angewiesen. Aber denen geht es auch schlecht weil sie immer weniger Spenden bekommen. Die Armut wird wachsen in Deutschland.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn man nichts erspartes hat, was entwertet werden könnte, sinkt ja die eigene Kaufkraft. Wenn man z.B. mit dem gleichen Geld immer weniger kaufen kann. Also kann man noch ärmer werden.


Nicht wenn die Grundlage eine "Lohn-Preis-Spirale" wäre. Und mit der Annahme beginnt die Darstellung von @ruyven_macaran


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die Grundlage eine "Lohn-Preis-Spirale" wäre. Und mit der Annahme beginnt die Darstellung von @ruyven_macaran


Wenn die Löhne erhöht werden bleibt es natürlich relativ in der Waage wie vorher auch.
Aber Hartz IV und Grundsicherung müssten eigentlich auch erhöht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die Grundlage eine "Lohn-Preis-Spirale" wäre. Und mit der Annahme beginnt die Darstellung von @ruyven_macaran



Schön, dass wenigstens einer Postings ganz liest  .


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

Naja, aber die Argumentation ist trotzdem merkwürdig.
Weil auch die, denen es "mäßig gut" geht, Lohnerhöhungen bekommen.
Im Endeffekt haben sie dann genauso viel Geld wie vorher zum zurücklegen oder sparen.
Es sei denn die Preissteigerungen liegen über den Lohnerhöhungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2022)

Sie haben aber nicht mehr genauso viel Geld, dass sie bereits zurückgelegt haben. Sondern deutlich weniger. Und in der unteren Mittelschicht kann das Sparguthaben durchaus ein Vielfaches der Rücklagemöglichkeiten eines Jahres entsprechend. Wer die letzten 20 Jahre soviel wie möglich in einen Bausparvertrag gesteckt hat, nur um jetzt festzustellen, dass der Wert des Vertrages am Ende nur der künftigen Sparleistung von einem Jahr entspricht, ist ganz klar ein Verlierer der Inflation. Es geht ihm zwar immer noch besser als jemandem, der schon vorher Verlierer des Systems allgemein war und heute genauso arm ist wie damals, aber der Abstand hat sich verringert. Jemand, der keinen Bausparvertrag nötig hatte, sondern das Haus auf Kredit kaufen konnte, lacht sich ins Fäustchen, weil er den Kredit jetzt in der halben Zeit zurückzahlen kann.

Das ist keine "merkwürdige" Argumentation, dass VWL auf dem primitivsten Level, was überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist keine "merkwürdige" Argumentation, dass VWL auf dem primitivsten Level, was überhaupt möglich ist.


Noch arroganter geht es nicht, oder?

Ich meinte das Geld was man zurücklegen kann. Und nicht das was bereits auf den Sparbüchern liegt.
Dann haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet.


----------



## Neuer_User (26. Mai 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zu diesem Thema?


Energie wiurd teurer, das einzige, was man benötigt ist eine riesige Solaranlage und ein sinnvoller Speicher. Und wenn da salle haben, wird es billiger denn je, Wer aber heute noch auf fossile Energieträger angewiesen ist, hat ein Problem. Das zieht sich durch die gesamte Produktionskette. Wir haben zwanzig Jahre viel zu wenig gemacht.

Dazu endlich umfassendes Rezykling, und das Problem mit Abhängigkeiten wird geringer. Und ja, die aktuelle Inflation war vorherzusehen. Es ist sowohl die unerträgliche Geldmenge, die in den Markt gepumpt wurde als auch die steigenden Rohstoffpreise.

Akteull muss man Schulden machen und Produktionsmittel kaufen. Was? Keine Ahnung, Solarfarmen z.B.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2022)

"Wenn alle viel haben" ist eine Binsenweißheit. Ich habe aber nicht mal das Geld für eine Solaranlage, geschweige denn die mehreren 100000 € die ich bräuchte, um sie irgendwo drauf bauen zu können.




RyzA schrieb:


> Noch arroganter geht es nicht, oder?



Falls dir eine noch simplere Betrachtungsweise einfällt, lerne ich aber gerne dazu. Bis dahin gilt: Fakt ist Fakt. Wenn du es als Arroganz betrachtest, dass Wahrheit im Kontrast zu falschem wahr ist...



> Ich meinte das Geld was man zurücklegen kann. Und nicht das was bereits auf den Sparbüchern liegt.
> Dann haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet.



Du hast mir geantwortet auf



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... nur Geldvermögen ... Geld auf dem Sparbuch ... Besitzer



Von daher verbitte ich mir die Behauptung, unter anderem *ich* hätte an jemandem vorbeigeredet. Ich habe im Gegenteil versucht, dir zu antworten und in einen Argumentationsaustausch zu treten. Aber da du selbst nach unmissverständlichen Hinweisen Dritter keine Posts vollständig liest und auch noch die Frechheit hast, die Erweiterung deiner bis zur Falschheit verkürzten Darstellungen mit einem "das meine ich nicht" zu kontern, zeigt, dass das vergeblich war.

Such dir jemand anderem, dessen Aussagen du in gegenteiligen Kontext quetschst, um sie als "falsch" oder "merkwürdig" zu diffamieren und denen du deine Einpunktbetrachtung (gar nicht mal so) komplexer Sachverhalte aufzwingen kannst. Ich bin raus.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von daher verbitte ich mir die Behauptung, unter anderem *ich* hätte an jemandem vorbeigeredet. Ich habe im Gegenteil versucht, dir zu antworten und in einen Argumentationsaustausch zu treten. Aber da du selbst nach unmissverständlichen Hinweisen Dritter keine Posts vollständig liest und auch noch die Frechheit hast, die Erweiterung deiner bis zur Falschheit verkürzten Darstellungen mit einem "das meine ich nicht" zu kontern, zeigt, dass das vergeblich war.
> 
> Such dir jemand anderem, dessen Aussagen du in gegenteiligen Kontext quetschst, um sie als "falsch" oder "merkwürdig" zu diffamieren und denen du deine Einpunktbetrachtung (gar nicht mal so) komplexer Sachverhalte aufzwingen kannst. Ich bin raus.


Entschuldigung - dann habe ich daran vorbeigeredet, weil ich wohl nicht richtig deinen Text gelesen hatte.
Wäre schade wenn wir beide nicht mehr diskutieren würden. Auch über anderen Themen.
Finde deine Betrachtungen immer interessant.


----------



## fotoman (28. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sonst steigt wie gesagt die Armut immer weiter, wenn alles teurer wird und die Leute weniger Geld dafür in der Tasche haben.


U.U. wacht die breite Masse in D dann endlich mal auf und protestiert dagegen. Das bezweifele ich aber bei der Reaktion, die das Volk in solchen Sachen seit Jahrzehnten zeigt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es Aufgabe des Staates und der Wirtschaft, dafür zu sorgen, dass die Zahl der Leidtragenden nicht deutlich größer wird.


Leider kommt er dieser Aufgabe seit vielen Jahrzehnten nicht nach. Z.B. bei Niedriglöhnen, der umlagenfinanzierte Rente, der Finanzierung vieler EU-Staaten und die bewusste fehledne Kontrolle an vielen Stellen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein entscheidender Punkt in der wie rette ich mein Geld Frage - denn die Strategie hängt auch stark davon ab wie schlimm man die Zukunft sieht (also ob man -20% auf dem Konto aushält statt -50% an der Börse


Wer sein ganzes Geld in Einzelaktien investiert hat macht m.M.n. noch mehr falsch wie jemand, der sich in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Riester-Rente aufschwatzen ließ ohne für sich vorhersehen zu können, dass diese sich in seinem Fall lohnen wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Frage betrifft aber eher nur diejenigen, welche auch was an anlegen  oder an die Seite legen können.
> Jemand der 1500 Euro in Monat netto verdient hat gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
> Weil die Kosten zum Leben alles auffressen.


Die Gedanken, die mir bei sowas allgemein (ohne die individuelle Situation zu kennen) kommen, darf man heutzutage nicht mehr schreiben.



Lotto schrieb:


> Und dank der "schon ab 50 Euro monatlich" Sparpläne haben sicherlich auch viele Geringverdiener (für die 50 Euro noch nen ganz anderen Gegenwert haben) mittlerweile was angelegt. Natürlich sind das keine Unsummen, aber wenn das vom Mund abgespart wurde tut das sicherlich noch mehr weh.


Wenn die Leute nicht gerade morgen in Rente gehen, dann können sie sich überlegen, ob sie in das (weltweite) Wirtschaftssystem weiter vertrauen wollen oder nicht. Sie werden sich ja auch mal überlegt haben, ob sich Sparen für sie überhaupt jemals lohnen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt profitieren tun dagegen Besitzer von Werten wie Immobilien: Die behalten ihren Wert, haben also nach der Inflation entsprechend höhere Preise.


Was habe ich persönlich davon, wenn meine selber genutzte Immobilie im Preis steigt? Mein Plan ist hier so lange zu wohnen bis ich entweder heraus getragen werde oder ins Pflegeheim muss. Im 2. Fall zahlt der Staat für mich, wenn ich kein eigenes Vermögen habe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Theoretisch klappt das bei reiner Inflation auch mit Aktien, nur geht die ganze Sache ja meist mit einer Rezession einher und da sind Aktien immer eine schlechte Idee. finanziell


Der Kleinanleger soll ja auch nicht spekulieren sondern sein Geld langfristig investieren.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> investiert ihr jetzt in Aktien oder Gold?


Nicht erst jetzt. Nach 20 Jahren aktiver Geldvernichtung mit "aktiven" Fonds kann es nur besser werden. Die ETFs sind, stand gestern Abend, gut 3,5% unter Kaufkurs, waren schon bei -7% und Teilbeträge bei -15%. Völlig egal, ich rechne nicht damit, dass die Weltwirtschaft zusammen bricht und hoffe darauf, dass ich in den 15 Jahren bis zur Rente mind. wieder soweit im Plus sind, dass ich die Inflation ausgleichen kann. Also laufen Sparpläne weitere und auch Sonderzahlungen werde ich wohl dort investieren.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wie sich die Situation noch entwickeln wird Und wie geht ihr damit um?


Da ich es mir Dank weitblickender Eltern (Unterstützung bei Schule und Ausbildung/Studium) und genauso weitblickender Jobwahl vor 19 Jahren leisten kann, betrachte ich eher meine individuelle Inflation und passe im Zweifel mein Verhalten daran an.

Ich habe aber auch vor 20-30 Jahren eher zu den Leuten gehört, die individuelle Lösungen für sich gesucht haben abstatt den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und mich meinem Schicksal zu ergeben (Stichwort Minijob oder Verlass auf Blüms "die Rente ist sicher").

Problematisch wird es aus meiner Sicht eher bei politischen Entscheidungen, denen ich höchstens durch Auswandung entfliehen könnte.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> U.U. wacht die breite Masse in D dann endlich mal auf und protestiert dagegen. Das bezweifele ich aber bei der Reaktion, die das Volk in solchen Sachen seit Jahrzehnten zeigt.


Der "breiten Masse" geht es wohl noch nicht schlecht genug. Und sie meinen das es sie nicht betrifft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was habe ich persönlich davon, wenn meine selber genutzte Immobilie im Preis steigt? Mein Plan ist hier so lange zu wohnen bis ich entweder heraus getragen werde oder ins Pflegeheim muss. Im 2. Fall zahlt der Staat für mich, wenn ich kein eigenes Vermögen habe.



Ich kann nichts dafür, dass du planst, auf Wertee von mehreren 100000 € zu hocken, bis du feststellst, wieviele Taschen das letzte Hemd hat.
Wer sowas verflüssigt, ehe er abkratzt, hat auf alle Fälle was davon. Und mittlerweile gibt es durchaus auch Modelle, wo man lange vor Abgabe verkauft. Oder man probiert mit dem Haus als Sicherheit einen Kredit zu bekommen, den man gar nicht abzubezahlen sondern zu verprassen gedenkt. Oder man verkauft es halt, um die anschließende Pfelge & Heim auf hohem Niveau zu bezahlen.



> Der Kleinanleger soll ja auch nicht spekulieren sondern sein Geld langfristig investieren.



Auch eine langfristige Spekulation ist eine Spekulation und Aktien in einer Rezession schlecht geeignet, ein Vermögen zu erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Wie schon länger erwartet:



> *Die Europäische Zentralbank erhöht angesichts der Rekordinflation erstmals seit elf Jahren die Zinsen im Euroraum. Der Leitzins steigt unerwartet kräftig von Null auf 0,50 Prozent, der Negativzins für geparkte Gelder entfällt.*
> 
> Angesichts der deutlich gestiegenen Inflationsrate hat die Europäische Zentralbank (EZB) nun reagiert und erstmals seit 2011 die Leitzinsen für die Eurozone erhöht. Die Währungshüter um EZB-Chefin Christine Lagarde beschlossen, den sogenannten Hauptrefinanzierungssatz um einen halben Punkt auf 0,5 Prozent zu erhöhen. Dieser Zinssatz gilt, wenn sich Geschäftsbanken bei der Zentralbank Geld für einen längeren Zeitraum leihen. Auch der sogenannte Einlagensatz wurde angehoben, und zwar von minus 0,5 Prozent auf 0,0 Prozent. Banken müssen somit nicht mehr draufzahlen, wenn sie überschüssiges Geld über Nacht bei der EZB parken.
> 
> ...


Quelle: EZB erhöht Leitzins auf 0,5 Prozent

Die EZB will die hohe Inflationsrate nicht weiter hinnehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

Wenn die EZB die Inflationsrate nicht hinnehmen wollte ständen die Zinsen (wie bei allen anderen großen Banken außer der EZB und der BoJ) schon bei Gegend 2% Tendenz steigend.

Die EZB hat nun den Plan "0,25% im Juli und 0,5% im September anheben" nur geändert in "0,5% im Juli und 0,25% im September anheben". Das Ergebnis ist dasselbe. 0,25% Einlagezins Ende des Jahres (kommend von -0,5%).

Mit 0,25% Habenzinsen eine Inflation von dann garantiert >10% bekämpen wollen ist ein schlechter Witz - und das wissen die auch. Es hat ja einen Grund, warum Lagarde die Unsicherheit in Person war bei der Pressekonferenz (alles vom Teleprompter ablesen und immer noch stottern) und man die Kommentare mal vorsorglich deaktiviert hat - der Shitstorm wäre ja ein safe call gewesen.

Was da grade passiert wurde hier ganz gut zusammengefasst:








						EZB + Schuldenunion = Lira Euro
					

Die EZB macht durch eine Schuldenunion den Euro zur neuen Lira! Der ökonomische Sündenfall der EZB - ist das politisch so gewollt?



					finanzmarktwelt.de
				




--> wer noch nennenswerte Mengen an Euro hat sollte diese vielleicht in andere Güter (oder Devisen) tauschen bevor die Abwertung zu extrem wird. Das "was soll ich kaufen" ist schwer zu beantworten, vor allem in Zeiten wo auch nahezu alle anderen Assets fallen weil nunmal Krise ist. Aber Euros zu halten dürfte wahrscheinlich über die nächsten Jahre eine ziemlich schlechte Entscheidung sein.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die EZB die Inflationsrate nicht hinnehmen wollte ständen die Zinsen (wie bei allen anderen großen Banken außer der EZB und der BoJ) schon bei Gegend 2% Tendenz steigend.
> 
> Die EZB hat nun den Plan "0,25% im Juli und 0,5% im September anheben" nur geändert in "0,5% im Juli und 0,25% im September anheben". Das Ergebnis ist dasselbe. 0,25% Einlagezins Ende des Jahres (kommend von -0,5%).
> 
> Mit 0,25% Habenzinsen eine Inflation von dann garantiert >10% bekämpen wollen ist ein schlechter Witz - und das wissen die auch. Es hat ja einen Grund, warum Lagarde die Unsicherheit in Person war bei der Pressekonferenz (alles vom Teleprompter ablesen und immer noch stottern) und man die Kommentare mal vorsorglich deaktiviert hat - der Shitstorm wäre ja ein safe call gewesen.


Naja, da steht auch:


> "Der EZB-Rat gelangte zu der Einschätzung, dass im Zuge seiner Leitzinsnormalisierung ein größerer erster Schritt angemessen ist als auf seiner letzten Sitzung signalisiert", teilte die Notenbank nach ihrer Entscheidung mit. Zugleich machte sie deutlich, dass in den nächsten Monaten weitere Zinserhöhungen folgen werden. Bei den kommenden Sitzungen werde eine weitere Normalisierung der Zinssätze angemessen sein. Der EZB-Rat werde zu einem Ansatz übergehen, bei dem Zinsbeschlüsse von Sitzung zu Sitzung gefasst würden. "Der künftige Leitzinspfad des EZB-Rats wird weiterhin von der Datenlage abhängen und dazu beitragen, dass das Inflationsziel des EZB-Rats von zwei Prozent auf mittlere Sicht erreicht wird."


Es wird also noch weitere Zinserhöhungen geben und das langfristige Ziel sind 2% Inflationsrate.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

Klar, was sollen sie auch sonst schreiben.
Das problem ist, dass das was sie tun nicht im geringsten wiederspiegelt was sie sagen. Dass wir eine sehr hohe Inflation haben ist seit einem halben Jahr bekannt. Dass die noch ein gutes Stück weiter steigen wird ist ebenfalls seit Monaten bekannt (weil die Erzeugerpreisinflation, die ein Vorbote der "Endkundeninflation" ist, bei über 30% liegt!). Und die EZB redet ein halbes Jahr lang von Spreads, Klimazeug, Anleihekäufen, Stresstests und erhöht dann die Zinsen um Minimalstbeträge die praktisch keinen Einfluss haben (ob 0 oder 0,25% Zinsen ist bei 10% Inflation dann auch wurscht).

Es gibt für dieses Verhalten nur zwei mögliche Ursachen:
1.) Die EZB ist komplett inkompetent
2.) Die EZB verfolgt ein anderes Ziel als sie öffentlich angibt

Ich unterstelle jetzt mal, dass die vielen Hundert studierten EZB-Mitarbeiter nicht alle komplett blöd sind und sehr wohl wissen was da abgeht. Also ist Punkt 2 die einzige logische Möglichkeit - und auch naheliegend: Wir haben die größte Schuldenkrise aller Zeiten. Wenn man die Leute nicht direkt zahlen lassen kann/will (hätte nette Reaktionen zur Folge wenn Staaten hingehen würden und Leute zwangsenteignen) muss mans eben indirekt machen über Inflation und Währungsverfall. Das hat zwar den gleichen Effekt (die Schulden werden weniger wert und das Volk ärmer) aber man kann den Schwarzen Peter halt abschieben (auf Corona, Putin, was auch immer) und muss nicht zugeben, dass die superlockere Geldpolitik der letzten 10 Jahre krachend scheitern wird/gescheitert ist.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2022)

Wir haben aber keine Inflation wegen der Geldpolitik, wir haben eine Inflation aufgrund einer Verknappung der Rohstoffe. 

Hohe Zinsen verändern diesen Fakt nicht, sie beschleunigen sogar die Entwicklung eher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

Wir haben Inflation weil die Nachfrage höher ist als das Angebot.
Ob der Grund dafür eine sehr hohe Nachfrage ist oder (wie jetzt) ein zu knappes Angebot ist egal.

Zusätzlich:
Dadurch dass die EZB die Zinsen praktisch nicht anhebt fällt der Eurokurs zum Dollar massiv ab. Rohstoffe kauft man auf der Welt aber halt in Dollar... 

Immer das Argument "für die Ölpreise kann die EZB ja nix"... stimmt aber sie kann was für den Wechselkurs zur Währung in der man Öl kauft. 20% Verlust zum Dollar = 20% höherer Ölimportpreis.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juli 2022)

Hmm, ob ich dann meine Bafög Schulden jetzt abzahlen sollte.
Würde ein riesiges Loch in meine Ersparnisse reißen, und das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, da die nächste Nebenkostenrechnung wohl nicht ohne sein wird...


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir haben Inflation weil die Nachfrage höher ist als das Angebot.
> Ob der Grund dafür eine sehr hohe Nachfrage ist oder (wie jetzt) ein zu knappes Angebot ist egal.


Doch das ist ein Riesenunterschied. Wir haben nämlich nur eine Inflation bei bestimmten Dingen wie Energie oder Nahrungsmitteln. Wir haben keine Inflation bei anderen Produkten oder Dienstleistungen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich nur eine Inflation bei bestimmten Dingen wie Energie oder Nahrungsmitteln.


Und was meinst du, was dann in ein paar Monaten bei all den anderen Produkten und Dienstleistungen passiert die mit Energie hergestellt werden von Menschen, die Essen müssen...?  

Kannst ja kurz zu den USA rüberschauen, die sind ein paar Monate früher dran als wir. Da sind auch am Anfang "nur" Energie/Rohstoffe und Nahrung teurer geworden. Mittlerweile sind die Dienstleistungen auch bei fast 10%. Der tertiäre Sektor hängt halt zeitlich hinterher (bei uns zusätzlich dadurch dass Lohn-/Preis bei uns langsamer ist als bei den Amerikanern da wir viel Tarifbindung haben und weniger hire&fire). Kommt alles noch in der EU. Im Herbst isses bei uns auch soweit.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2022)

In unserem Fall sehe ich zumindest der Zinserhöhung positiv entgegen. 
Zur Erklärung, wir wohnen in einer Stadt mit ca. 23000 EW, und die Umgebung ist "strukturschwach". 
Wir suchen seit knapp 1 Jahr ein Haus, und bisher waren sämtliche Angebote unrealistisch. D.h Wertegutachten werden/wurden einfach verdoppelt. Aber selbst diese überteuerten Dinger gingen weg, weil der Zins günstig war. 

Nun sitzen Leute z.t. in Häusern welche für 5 bis 10 Jahre vollfinanziert (also ohne Eigenkapital), bei einer Tilgung von max 1% damit die Rate schön günstig ist.
Jetzt steigt zusätzlich noch der Gaspreis um da x-fache.
Somit hoffen wir das ein befreundeter Makler Recht behält......"Wartet noch 2 Jahre, dann brechen hier die Preise weg und es gibt viel zu ersteigern...."
Für die Leute die sich finanziell verhoben haben natürlich eine Katastrophe, aber für uns eine Chance.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt für dieses Verhalten nur zwei mögliche Ursachen:
> 1.) Die EZB ist komplett inkompetent
> 2.) Die EZB verfolgt ein anderes Ziel als sie öffentlich angibt
> 
> Ich unterstelle jetzt mal, dass die vielen Hundert studierten EZB-Mitarbeiter nicht alle komplett blöd sind und sehr wohl wissen was da abgeht. Also ist Punkt 2 die einzige logische Möglichkeit - und auch naheliegend: Wir haben die größte Schuldenkrise aller Zeiten. Wenn man die Leute nicht direkt zahlen lassen kann/will (hätte nette Reaktionen zur Folge wenn Staaten hingehen würden und Leute zwangsenteignen) muss mans eben indirekt machen über Inflation und Währungsverfall. Das hat zwar den gleichen Effekt (die Schulden werden weniger wert und das Volk ärmer) aber man kann den Schwarzen Peter halt abschieben (auf Corona, Putin, was auch immer) und muss nicht zugeben, dass die superlockere Geldpolitik der letzten 10 Jahre krachend scheitern wird/gescheitert ist.


Du meinst die hätten eine Inflation bewußt provoziert wegen der hohen Schulden? Damit die Schulden quasi nicht mehr soviel wert sind?  Und diese kleineren Zinserhöhungen sind nur Täuschungsmanöver?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst die hätten eine Inflation bewußt provoziert wegen der hohen Schulden?


Bewusst provoziert nicht - aber bewusst laufen lassen bzw. erst geleugnet, dann als vorübergehend bezeichnet, dann als nicht so schlimm und jetzt nen Minizinsschritt machend nachdem der Euro (und Yen) abgeschossen wurde an den Weltmärkten.

Irgendjemand muss halt die ganzen Billionen an Schulden (siehe auch Target2) mal zahlen. Die Staaten sind unfähig das zu leisten weil deren Einnahmen nicht annähernd dafür ausreichen groß was zu tilgen und keine Partei der Bevölkerung hohe neue Steuern oder sonstige Enteignungen aufdrücken kann/will. Die einzige andere Art die Schulden zu "tilgen" wenn man das Geld nicht zurückzahlt ist, den Wert des Geldes zu verringern. Und genau das passiert grade.

Fairerweise muss man auch sehen was die andere Möglichkeit wäre: Anhebung der Leitzinsen auf 4, 5, 6%. Dann ist die Inflation nach kurzer Zeit Geschichte - und alle Südstatten der EU plus Frankreich bankrott (weil sie die dann hohen Zinsen auf Staatsschulden nicht mehr tilgen können) und die Währungsunion Geschichte plus die EU in einer harten (bzw. noch härteren) Wirtschaftskrise. Das wäre das sprichwörtliche "Ende mit Schrecken" (die Länder und leute die sich überschuldet haben fliegen raus). Der aktuelle Plan ist halt eher Schrecken ohne Ende (wir vergemeinschaften alle Schulden und jeder Bürger zahlt per Inflation für alles und jeden ohne absehbares Ende).


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

@Incredible Alk: Ich erinnere mich wieder. Ich glaube das hatten wir schon mal hier im Thread besprochen.
Das du da noch ein Überblick hast... ich blicke durch die ganzen wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhänge schwer durch.
Aber durch deine Erklärungen auf jeden Fall schon deutlich mehr.  
Du hättest auch Volkswirt werden können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

Ganz sicher nicht. 

Ich interessiere mich grundsätzlich für das Thema (also Währungen, Banken, Börse, Wirtschaft usw.) weil es mich nunmal direkt betrifft und man durch grundlegende Zusammenhänge einfacher Entscheidungen treffen kann oder nicht ganz so unter die Räder kommt wie der Großteil der Leute die sich da gar nicht drum kümmern und gefühlt ein Jahr später merken dass sie ihren Kredit nicht mehr zahlen können. 
Dazu muss man kein Volkswirt werden, es reicht gelegentlich mal ne Vorlesung von Sinn zu schauen (hatten wir wie du sagst oben schon) oder, was ich sehr empfehlen kann, ab und zu mal ein Kurzvideo von Fugmann (finanzmarktwelt YT-Kanal). Wer das tut ist wahrscheinlich schon viel besser informiert als 99% der Leute in dem Thema - und kann ggf. manche Entscheidung früher/besser Treffen als die breite Masse - ich bin beispielsweise zu dem Zeitpunkt als die FED die Zinsen angehoben hat aus Tech-Aktien raus weil klar ist, dass Wachstumswerte sofort Probleme kriegen wenn das Geld teurer wird. Man muss kein Genie sein um solche großen/langfristigen Zusammenhänge zu sehen, ein bisschen informieren reicht, um gegenüber dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung im Vorteil zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Hans Werner Sinn mag ich nicht. Der hat sich schon öfter merkwürdig geäußert.
Obwohl er ja selber aus einer Arbeiterfamilie kommt und sein Vater wohl SPD Mitglied war.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bewusst provoziert nicht - aber bewusst laufen lassen bzw. erst geleugnet, dann als vorübergehend bezeichnet, dann als nicht so schlimm und jetzt nen Minizinsschritt machend nachdem der Euro (und Yen) abgeschossen wurde an den Weltmärkten.
> 
> Irgendjemand muss halt die ganzen Billionen an Schulden (siehe auch Target2) mal zahlen. Die Staaten sind unfähig das zu leisten weil deren Einnahmen nicht annähernd dafür ausreichen groß was zu tilgen und keine Partei der Bevölkerung hohe neue Steuern oder sonstige Enteignungen aufdrücken kann/will. Die einzige andere Art die Schulden zu "tilgen" wenn man das Geld nicht zurückzahlt ist, den Wert des Geldes zu verringern. Und genau das passiert grade.
> 
> Fairerweise muss man auch sehen was die andere Möglichkeit wäre: Anhebung der Leitzinsen auf 4, 5, 6%. Dann ist die Inflation nach kurzer Zeit Geschichte - und alle Südstatten der EU plus Frankreich bankrott (weil sie die dann hohen Zinsen auf Staatsschulden nicht mehr tilgen können) und die Währungsunion Geschichte plus die EU in einer harten (bzw. noch härteren) Wirtschaftskrise. Das wäre das sprichwörtliche "Ende mit Schrecken" (die Länder und leute die sich überschuldet haben fliegen raus). Der aktuelle Plan ist halt eher Schrecken ohne Ende (wir vergemeinschaften alle Schulden und jeder Bürger zahlt per Inflation für alles und jeden ohne absehbares Ende).


Das Problem ist aber, dass bei einer echten systematischen Inflation, die haben wir noch nicht, die Zinsen automatisch steigen. Staatsschulden entstehen aus Staatsanleihen und wenn deren Ertrag mehr als 3-5% unter der Inflationsrate liegt, werden die auch nicht mehr in den nötigen Mengen gezeichnet. 

Man muss evtl. mal den Mut haben und erkennen, dass wir gerade einen großen Krieg inklusive Energiekrise in Europa haben, das erste Mal seit 1945. Wer glaubt die Auswirkungen davon mit Geldmarktpolitik regulieren zu können, der vertut sich - meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

@RyzA
Ja, ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt ja viele Volkswirte die solche Dinge schnell und präzise erklären können. Das ist ja das Kuriosum: Ausnahmslos jedem renommierten Volkswirt (abseits der MMT-Verfechter) ist seit Ewigkeiten klar, dass eine massive Inflation kommen wird - einfach weil das die letzten Jahrhunderte IMMER so war wenn die Geldmenge viel schneller steigt als die Wirtschaftsleistung bzw. Probleme wie Finanzkrisen, Pandemien usw. einfach nur immer mit frischem Geld zugeschüttet werden. Unklar war nur, wann das passiert. Ohne Corona und Krieg hätts vielleicht nochn Jahr zwei länger gehalten aber DASS das passiert war klar.

Und ebenso klar ist auch, dass die EZB die Zinsen nicht nennenswert anheben KANN, egal wie hoch die Inflation wird, einfach weil der Euro dann auseinanderfliegt da fast alle Teilhaber bis über beide Ohren verschuldet sind. Die politische Entscheidung ist seit vielen Jahren offensichtlich, dass wenn die Gemeinschaftswährung scheitert (was übrigens ausnahmslos alle Gemeinschaftswährungen verschiedener Wirtschaftsräume in der Menschheitsgeschichte sind - so gesehen war das Schicksal des Euro an sich klar nachdem man alle Regularien die das verhindern sollten schon umgangen hat) man den Weg über Geldentwertug statt Währungsreform gehen möchte. Denn wie gesagt - die Alternative zur "Liraisierung" des Euro ist Euro weg, Landeswährungen wieder her.



seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass bei einer echten systematischen Inflation, die haben wir noch nicht, die Zinsen automatisch steigen. Staatsschulden entstehen aus Staatsanleihen und wenn deren Ertrag mehr als 3-5% unter der Inflationsrate liegt, werden die auch nicht mehr in den nötigen Mengen gezeichnet.


Stimmt - aber nur so lange es keine Zentralbank gibt, die das beschriebene Prinzip (was ein "Markt" wäre!) künstlich unterdrückt. Die EZB nennt das Spread Control bzw. hat wieder nen tollen Namen dafür den sich keiner merken kann, aber im Wesentlichen bedeutet das "wenn italienische Anleihen höhere Zinsen abwerfen wollen [weil deren Risiko vom Markt eingepreist werden will] verkaufen wir deutsche Anleihen und kaufen italienische [und senken damit unsere Qualität bzw. werden zur bad bank] um den Zins zu drücken".
Wenn niemand mehr die Anleihen zeichnen will was normalerweise in dem Falle so ist... tja dann kauft die EZB wieder alles auf. Mit neuem Geld. QE bis zum umfallen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss evtl. mal den Mut haben und erkennen, dass wir gerade einen großen Krieg inklusive Energiekrise in Europa haben, das erste Mal seit 1945.


Auch da hast du Recht. Zu dem Mut gehört dann aber auch zu sehen, dass in solchen Situationen nunmal der Wohlstand der Normalbevölkerung stark leidet und man nicht alles und jeden retten kann auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Natürlich kann eine Finanzpolitik der Zentralbanken diese probleme nicht lösen... aber mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sie nicht ständig noch weiter Öl ins Feuer kippen würde.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch da hast du Recht. Zu dem Mut gehört dann aber auch zu sehen, dass in solchen Situationen nunmal der Wohlstand der Normalbevölkerung stark leidet und man nicht alles und jeden retten kann auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Natürlich kann eine Finanzpolitik der Zentralbanken diese probleme nicht lösen... aber mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sie nicht ständig noch weiter Öl ins Feuer kippen würde.


Ist nur doof wenn die Armut weiter wächst und Banken und große Firmen gerettet werden.
Das dann die Gerechtigskeitfrage aufkommt ist eigentlich klar.
Und irgendwann ist es auch nicht nur mehr die Frage oder der Unmut in der Bevölkerung.
Dann könnte es Proteste und schlimmstenfalls Aufstände geben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und irgendwann ist es auch nicht nur mehr die Frage oder der Unmut in der Bevölkerung.
> Dann könnte es Proteste und schlimmstenfalls Aufstände geben.


Das letzte Mal als die Inflation in Deutschland außer Kontrolle geraten ist haben die Leute danach angefangen eine gewisse braune Partei zu wählen nachdem Adolf ne Runde geputscht hatte. 
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es dieses mal nicht SO schlimm kommt aber du hast schon recht, dass Armut/Rezessionen/Krisen immer auch das Risiko von politischen Abartigkeiten erhöhen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst die hätten eine Inflation bewußt provoziert wegen der hohen Schulden? Damit die Schulden quasi nicht mehr soviel wert sind?  Und diese kleineren Zinserhöhungen sind nur Täuschungsmanöver?



"Täuschungsmanöver" nicht, sondern Korrekturmaßnahme da eine zu rasante Entwicklung allgemein schlecht für die Wirtschaft wäre. Aber Inflation bewusst herbeizuführen um, das Konzept "Staatsverschuldung" lauffähig zu halten, steckt schon in den Grundüberlegungen drin. Das Wirtschaftswachstum der Eurozone liegt im jährigen Mittel bei vielleicht 1% und es reichen ein paar Zehntel darüber hinaus, damit Geld nicht unbegrenzt gebunkert wird. Das heißt bereits das 2%-Ziel ist auf zusätzliche Inflation angelegt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ist nur doof wenn die Armut weiter wächst und Banken und große Firmen gerettet werden.
> Das dann die Gerechtigskeitfrage aufkommt ist eigentlich klar.
> Und irgendwann ist es auch nicht nur mehr die Frage oder der Unmut in der Bevölkerung.
> Dann könnte es Proteste und schlimmstenfalls Aufstände geben.



Tjo. Darüber hätten sich die Wähler ruhig mal Gedanken machen können, während/kurz nachdem die Banken auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit gerettet wurden und im weiteren Verlauf noch diverse Konzerne folgten. Scheint die Mehrheit aber geil gefunden zu haben, denn die gleichen Politiker wurden fleißig wiedergewählt und heute, wo die Gewinne erfolgreich privatisiert sind und der Staat die Schulden hat, ist umsteuern tatsächlich schwierig.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal als die Inflation in Deutschland außer Kontrolle geraten ist haben die Leute danach angefangen eine gewisse braune Partei zu wählen nachdem Adolf ne Runde geputscht hatte.
> Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es dieses mal nicht SO schlimm kommt aber du hast schon recht, dass Armut/Rezessionen/Krisen immer auch das Risiko von politischen Abartigkeiten erhöhen.



Wenn du das so erwähnst, solltest du beachten wer diese Partei unterstützt hat und wem sie diente.
Hitler hat seine Reichweite enorm erhöhen können, nachdem ihm zB die Lufthansa ein Flugzeug zur Verfügung stellte und er viele Spenden durch Teile der Industrie erhielt.
Ohne entsprechende Hilfe,  wäre ein Hitler nie an die Macht gekommen.

ZB. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reichspräsidentenwahl_1932

Eine Parole der KPD lautete: _„Wer Hindenburg wählt, wählt Hitler, wer Hitler wählt, wählt den Krieg.“

Diese Schwurbler hatten sogar recht._



Wer Geld hat, sollte vielleicht Gold kaufen?


Inflation gewollt, gewünscht? 
Glaube ich nicht. Nur wenige VW in Europa hatten zu niedrige Zinsen. Deutschland gehörte dazu, aber vielen halfen die niedrigen Zinsen überhaupt über die Runden zu kommen.
Gerade im Süden kann den Ländern einiges um die Ohren fliegen, weil alleine schon did Zinsen für die Staatsverschuldung ordentlich steigen und damit Geld für vieles fehlt.









						Steigende Zinsen: Droht eine neue Euro-Schuldenkrise?
					

Die nahende Zinswende hat Befürchtungen aufkommen lassen, dass es zur neuen Schuldenkrise in Europa kommen könnte. Die EZB will daher gezielt südeuropäischen Staaten zur Hilfe eilen. Aber reicht der Plan aus? Von Notker Blechner.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer Geld hat, sollte vielleicht Gold kaufen?


Zumindest anteilig an seinen Vermögenswerten sind Edelmetalle nie eine schlechte Idee. Alles jetzt in Gold zu parken ist auch gefährlich (da Gold auch sehr volatil reagieren kann) aber im Rahmen der Diversifizierung (was grundsätzlich immer ne gute Idee ist) sollte vielleicht der Goldanteil etwas höher als gewöhnlich ausfallen.

Normalerweise (in ruhigen Zeiten) halte ich etwa 5% meines Geldes in Gold. Mitte 2019 hab ich angefangen den Anteil zu erhöhen da ich Inflation und Rezession früher erwartet hatte (und niemals gedacht hätte dass wir noch Pandemie und krieg bräuchten ums auszulösen...). 
Aktuell bin ich bei knapp 18% Goldanteil - was mehr ist als ursprünglich geplant... als Folge davon, dass der Goldpreis seitdem stark gestiegen ist. Das erste Stückchen hab ich gekauft als das Kilo Gold ~35K Euro kostete, jetzt waren wir vor kurzem schon bei 60K das Kilo.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch da hast du Recht. Zu dem Mut gehört dann aber auch zu sehen, dass in solchen Situationen nunmal der Wohlstand der Normalbevölkerung stark leidet und man nicht alles und jeden retten kann auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Natürlich kann eine Finanzpolitik der Zentralbanken diese probleme nicht lösen... aber mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sie nicht ständig noch weiter Öl ins Feuer kippen würde.


Sie kippt noch kein Öl ins Feuer, sondern reagiert vorsichtig. Das Feuer brennt aber in der Ukraine und das Feuer löscht man nicht mit Geldmarktpolitik. Und ja, Kriege sind meistens nicht gut für den Wohlstand der Bevölkerung. Aber die Bevölkerung zahlt am Ende immer die Zeche.
Wir können uns über Die Rettung der Banken oder von Firmen aufregen, aber am Ende ist die Alternative auch nicht schön. Denn ein Bankencrash trifft nicht nur reiche Großanleger - sie trifft es sogar wesentlich weniger, weil die noch Gold im Safe haben und Grundstücke, Firmen und Immobilien besitzen. Das gilt bei der Rettung von Firmen ebenso, denn für die Aktionäre ist es meist nur ein Teil des Portfolios, für die Arbeiter ist es das einzige Einkommen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Feuer brennt aber in der Ukraine und das Feuer löscht man nicht mit Geldmarktpolitik.



Glaube mir das dies nicht der alleinige Grund ist. Unsere Globalen Verhältnisse ändern sich massiv. Länder die sich früher willig ausbeuten ließen,  agieren immer selbstbewusster und aggressiver bei der Durchsetzung ihrer Ziele und Pläne.
Das ließe sich nur durch eine gerechtere Verteilung aller Ressourcen ändern. 
Ökologisch, ökonomisch und auch politisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie kippt noch kein Öl ins Feuer


Sie macht das seit 2015 ohne Pause.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilanzsumme ist in den letzten paar Jahren um 6 Billionen Euro angewachsen. Also etwa 2x das BIP von Deutschland (oder fast die Hälfte des mittleren BIPs der ganzen EU!) an neuem aus dem nichts erschaffenen Giralgeld. Wer hätte ahnen können, dass das zu Inflation führt. 
Und NOCH IMMER steigt diese Bilanz. Denn NOCH IMMER "druckt" die EZB Geld - auch wenn die Zinsen jetzt auf 0 sind statt -0,5. Das meine ich mit Öl ins Feuer schütten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich bei knapp 18% Goldanteil - was mehr ist als ursprünglich geplant... als Folge davon, dass der Goldpreis seitdem stark gestiegen ist. Das erste Stückchen hab ich gekauft als das Kilo Gold ~35K Euro kostete, jetzt waren wir vor kurzem schon bei 60K das Kilo.



Was eine saubere Formulierung für "eigentlich zu spät" ist. In dem Moment, wo bereits Gegenmaßnahmen gegen Inflation ergriffen werden, bestehen durchaus Chancen, dass man schon über die Hälfte hinter sich hat und gerade der Goldpreis ist die letzten Monate deutlich angestiegen. Die professionellen Spekulanten nehmen solche Entwicklungen schließlich vornweg und bereits letzten Monat waren wir auf 0,1% Inflation runter - nach 0,9% im Mai, 0,8% im April, 2,5% im März und nochmal 0,9% im Februat laut statistischem Bundesamt. Sollten die knapp 8% gegenüber Vorjahr sich bis 2023% nur auf z.B. 10% steigern, der aktuell sehr gesunde Goldpreis aber um 3-4% nachgeben, kann man da auch gut im Minus landen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Für Gold habe ich leider kein Geld über.
Aber wenn es knallt in Deutschland nützt einen das auch nichts mehr.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sie macht das seit 2015 ohne Pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte das ein anderes Feuer genannt. Bis zum Krieg in der Ukraine hatten wir trotz dieser Geldmarktpolitik der EZB noch keine starke Inflation.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was eine saubere Formulierung für "eigentlich zu spät" ist.


Naja... ich hab einen Teil Gold bei 35K/kg gekauft und die zweite Tranche etwas später bei 44K/kg. Also gemittelt rund 40K/kg. Wenn der Goldpreis in Euro bei 60K/kg steht hab ich damit 50% Rendite gemacht - zumindest in Euro, in Dollar ja deutlich weniger....

Natürlich wäre noch weit mehr drin gewesen wenn ich früher und mehr gekauft hätte, aber als Teil des Portfolios das eigentlich nur ein "Sicherheitsasset" sein soll ist die Performance da schon verdammt gut bzw. besser als fast alles andere was ich in der Zeit hatte^^

Ob man dagegen jetzt da noch dick einsteigen sollte hab ich ja oben schon in Frage gestellt. Da kommts sehr auf den Zeithorizont an. Wer sich jetzt nen Goldklumpen unters sprichwörtliche Kissen legen will und ihn da jahrzehntelang liegen lassen will macht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit anlagetechnisch nichts falsch (was so für breite Aktienpakete ja auch gilt). Blöd ist halt nur (was oft ausgeblendet wird bei den "Aktien steigen langfristig immer!!!-Tipps), dass man, sollte man das Geld mal spontan brauchen weil irgendwas unerwartetes im Leben passiert ist, man je nach Zeitpunkt ganz blöd in die Röhre schauen könnte.

Ich weiß, um auf den Threadtitel zurückzukommen, auch nicht wie man sein Geld am besten "retten" kann. Meine persönliche Strategie ist seit ein, zwei Jahren, alles an Investitionen auszugeben was nötig ist (= der Inflation zuvorkommen), also nen Satz neue Fenster fürs Haus + Fassade gemacht, uralten Polo meiner Frau durch was weniger klappriges ersetzt usw.) - und was dann noch übrig bleibt zu verteilen in Edelmetalle, ein paar (defensivere) Aktien und nen Rest an Bargeld. Ne bessere Strategie habe ich nicht.
Das ist bei mir jetzt noch weniger "schlimm" weils insgesamt keine besonders hohen Beträge sind - oder anders gesagt ich habe nicht so schrecklich viel an Erspartem zu verlieren verglichen mit meinem Einkommen so lange der Staat nicht an die Immobilien geht (das einzige wirklich wertvolle was ich besitze ist die Bude in der ich wohne + das Stückchen Land auf der sie steht).



seahawk schrieb:


> Bis zum Krieg in der Ukraine hatten wir trotz dieser Geldmarktpolitik der EZB noch keine starke Inflation.


Ja. Aber wie gesagt dass die Inflation kommt war sicher bei der extremen Geldmengenausweitung (nein, ich glaube nicht an MMT^^). Wann und in welcher Form und durch welchen Auslöser war die Frage - jetzt wars halt ein Krieg. Es hätte auch jeder andere "schwarze Schwan" sein können wie Börsianer das nennen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

@Incredible Alk : Was hälst du eigentlich von Prof. Rieck?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPMN-SY0X7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der ist irgendwie "Spieltheorie" Experte. Aber ich finde den etwas komisch. So hektisch... der mach einen nervös.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2022)

Rieck bietet manchmal ne interessante andere Sichtweise/Ansatz um aktuelle Themen zu betrachten, sollte aber meiner Meinung nach eher bei seinen Kernthemen bleiben als Spieltheorie zwingend auf alles anzuwenden was gerade modern ist (was zufällig natürlich positiv auf Klicks und Abonnenten wirkt).

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit sein 36-Strategeme-Buch gekauft was mich leider darin bestätigt hat dass es Herrn Rieck wohl eher ums Geld geht denn um Inhalt. Das Buch für Größenordnung 20€ handelt zwar die beworbenen 36 Strategeme ab, tut das aber in sehr kurzer und oft oberflächlicher Form ("Der Chinese hat xy geschrieben das bedeutet wahrscheinlich z und wäre heute sowas wie abc, kommen wir zum nächsten Strategem") - da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können und für den Buchpreis auch müssen, oft nur drei, vier Seiten über ein Strategem zu schreiben ist einfach zu wenig. 
Und selbst der Druck des Buches ist minderwertig (manche Seiten sind leicht verschmiert... schwer zu erklären, ich würde ein Bild davon zeigen aber das Buch liegt in meinem Büro^^). Hat für mich insgesamt alles den Beigeschmack von "einfaches Geld generieren".


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Was passiert eigentlich mit einen Staat wenn der bankrott ist?
Holen sich dann die Anteilseigner vom Staat Teile zurück? Diejenigen welche Staatsanleihen besitzen?
Also umgekehrte Enteignungen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit einen Staat wenn der bankrott ist?
> Holen sich dann die Anteilseigner vom Staat Teile zurück? Diejenigen welche Staatsanleihen besitzen?
> Also umgekehrte Enteignungen?



Entweder das oder nicht-Anteilseigner holen sich einfach von irgendwem irgendwas, wenn die staatliche Ordnung komplett zusammgenbrochen ist...


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit einen Staat wenn der bankrott ist?


Das ist nicht klar im Voraus festgelegt - aber praktisch alle Optionen die offenstehen sind keine erfreulichen. Das letzte Mal als wir pleite waren wurden wir in 4 Besatzungszonen aufgeteilt und verwaltet. Das vorletzte Mal als wir pleite waren hatten wir Hyperinflation und nen Diktatorputsch. 
Man muss dazu sagen dass die Dinge ja alle Ergebnis eines verlorenen Krieges waren. Eine Pleite ohne (militärischen) Krieg sieht vermutlich anders aus - aber massive Unruhen, Chaos und Leid in der Bevölkerung dürfte auch in diesem Fall gesetzt sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das vorletzte Mal als wir pleite waren hatten wir Hyperinflation und nen Diktatorputsch.



Falls du den Putschversuch Hitlers 1923 meinst, der war aber alles andere als auch nur nahe daran Erfolg zu haben. Da ist selbst der Lüttwitz-Kapp Staatstreich von 1920 noch näher daran gewesen zu gelingen und selbst der ist noch vergleichsweise kläglich gescheitert.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen dass die Dinge ja alle Ergebnis eines verlorenen Krieges waren. Eine Pleite ohne (militärischen) Krieg sieht vermutlich anders aus - aber massive Unruhen, Chaos und Leid in der Bevölkerung dürfte auch in diesem Fall gesetzt sein.



Sicherlich war das Vertrauen in den Staat, durch die gesellschaftlichen Umweltzungen und den gerade erst zurückliegenden Ersten Weltkrieg, noch zusätzlich geschwächt, was Umsturzversuche gegen den sehr jungen Staat begünstigte.

Völlig ausschließbar, das es heute bei einer Staatspleite und zudem einhergehender grassierenden Inflation, nicht zu Umsturzversuchen gegen die Regierung kommen könnte, kann man leider trotzdem absolut nicht, nur weil hier ein Krieg schon länger zurück liegt und die Demokratie heute etwas gefässtigter ist, als noch in der Weimarer Republik.

Letztlich hängt sowas ja auch immer nicht zuletzt davon ab, wie geordnet / strukturiert und stark potenzielle Gegner der aktuellen Ordnung dann sind und wie sehr sie es auch schaffen eine solche Krise für sich nutzbar zu machen.
Das kann sich während einer solchen durchaus auch noch sehr schnell hocheskalieren, je nachdem wie auch Stimmungslage in der Bevölkerung ist.
Vor allen wie stark und in wie weit Teile der Bevölkerung leiden und wie sehr die aktuelle Regierung als inkompetent und handlungsunfähig wahrgenommen wird und dem gegenwirkende Kräfte dann den Raum lassen sich zu entfalten.

Hoffen kann man natürlich nur, das wir den Härtetest dafür nicht noch mal irgendwann machen müssen...


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit einen Staat wenn der bankrott ist?
> Holen sich dann die Anteilseigner vom Staat Teile zurück? Diejenigen welche Staatsanleihen besitzen?
> Also umgekehrte Enteignungen?


Im Grunde genommen passiert das nicht, solange das Land politisch stabil ist.

Du als Privatperson kannst pleite gehen, weil du eine Lebenserwartung hast. Also du stirbst irgendwann.
Da man aber davon ausgeht das Staaten nicht aufhören zu existieren, bekommen sie auch immer neue Kredite. Und im Extremfall einen Schuldenschnitt.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit einen Staat wenn der bankrott ist?
> Holen sich dann die Anteilseigner vom Staat Teile zurück? Diejenigen welche Staatsanleihen besitzen?
> Also umgekehrte Enteignungen?


Dann gibt es den Schuldenschnitt und das Guthaben ist weg, ebenso die Schulden. Gewinnen tun dann, wie immer, die Besitzer von Boden und Produktionsmitteln, da diese weit schwerer zu verstaatlichen sind.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

> Nachdem der EZB-Rat im Juli erstmals seit elf Jahren die Leitzinsen erhöht hatte, lässt er sie nun sprunghaft steigen. Die Währungshüter um EZB-Chefin Christine Lagarde erhöhen den Leitzins um 0,75 Prozentpunkte auf 1,25 Prozent und reagieren damit auf die Rekordinflation im Euroraum.
> 
> Experten kritisierten die EZB in den vergangenen Monaten immer wieder: Zu zaghaft, ja fast schon blind gegenüber der Realität sei sie gewesen. Zentralbanken weltweit hatten in den vergangenen Wochen bereits mit starken Leitzinserhöhungen reagiert. In den USA liegen die Leitzinssätze bereits bei mehr als zwei Prozent. Die kanadische Zentralbank hatte den Leitzins auf 3,25 Prozent angehoben. Auch Großbritannien erhöhte den Leitzins stark.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Das Comeback des Zinses

Naja, aber die Inflation hat sich ja schon vor dem Ukraine-Krieg angekündigt.  Bzw. war da  schon zu beobachten. Sie wurde aber jetzt wohl durch die Energieknappheit verstärkt.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Also du stirbst irgendwann.


Hört sich nach einer universellen Regel an...


----------



## Kuhprah (14. September 2022)

Da ich was Vorräte und so angeht ganz gut aufgestellt bin und auch Hardware nur dann kaufe wenn ich sie wirklich brauche (bringt ja nix jetzt was zu kaufen wenn das was da ist noch 1A rennt und tut, und das Neuere jetzt minimal mehr Leistung nur bringt aber dafür Geld aus der Kasse zieht) haben wir auch überlegt was wir mit dem Geld machen das derzeit auf der Seite liegt. 
Nach ner kurzen Rechnung für alles haben wir rund 30.000€ gefunden die quasi nur rum liegen und nix machen. Aktien etc.. is alles nett, aber das Risiko ist zu gross. Aus dem Grund wird Anfang 2023 das Geld in die Erweiterung der PV Anlage gesteckt.  Bei den steigenden Preisen in den nächsten Jahren wird sich das innerhalb weniger Jahre wohl bereits lohnen.. wenn die Preise so bleiben mach ich bereits nach 9 Jahren Gewinn.... Und rund 1.600€ Gewinn pro Jahr aus 30K Investition ist ja nicht soo übel. Zudem senkt es die laufenden Kosten noch weiter..
Da unsere Führung hier eh nix auf die Reihe bringt wird es Zeit dass man für sich selber guckt... eventuell in einigen Jahren dann wenns bereits geht die Leitung kappen und komplett autark leben.
Alle anderen Investitionen machen für mich derzeit wenig Sinn.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Klingt alles vernünftig, nur finde ich bei mir keine 30 k, die einfach nur so herumliegen...


----------



## Kuhprah (14. September 2022)

Dann hast dafür aber auch kein Problem damit dass du was suchen musst wo du dein Geld investierst  
Wenn man ein Haus hat und quasi auch immer fixe Rücklagen für alles Mögliche  macht dann sammelt sich mit der Zeit halt etwas Geld an. Vor allem wenn das Haus noch neu ist und wenig kaputt geht bzw. zu tun ist. 
Und es geht nichts darüber zu den Zeiten wo man noch arbeitet die Lebenskosten so weit wie möglich zu minimieren. Wenn ich dann in Rente gehe freue ich mich über extrem niedrige Energiekosten.


----------



## MfDoom (14. September 2022)

das sich die Erweiterung deiner PV lohnt hast du doch deiner Führung zu verdanken, die erhöht nämlich gerade die Vergütungen


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

Seine Führung ist Eidgenössisch


----------



## MfDoom (14. September 2022)

ah ok. Ich bin momentan auch wegen einer PV-Anlage am überlegen, aber es ist mir zu teuer. Die Wirtschaftlichkeit hängt an einem seidenen Faden, zumindest in meiner Gegend.
Eine 1200W Guerilla-Anlage spart dir genauso viel Geld pro Jahr wie eine 25.000€ PV auf dem kompletten Dach. Vorausgesetzt man hat noch den alten Zähler der rückwärts laufen kann, dann nutzt man das Netz als Speicher. Für die Ideologie habe ich eh schon Ökostrom aus der Steckdose und der Nachwuchs zieht momentan aus, da geht der Verbrauch sowieso runter.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

Wenn du Abrechnungsbetrug mit einrechnest ist es natürlich schwer den zu schlagen  .


----------



## MfDoom (14. September 2022)

Betrug ist ein starkes Wort


----------



## Kuhprah (14. September 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> das sich die Erweiterung deiner PV lohnt hast du doch deiner Führung zu verdanken, die erhöht nämlich gerade die Vergütungen


Wir haben so gut wie keine Förderugen für irgendwas. Wenn was scheese ist wird es nicht besser wenn man den Leuten den Hintern mit Geld Vollbluts  Für PV bekomme ich bei Installationskosten von 30k rund 2k… Aber das wird beim Bau von der Rechnung schon angezogen… Fürs E Auto gibts auch kein Geld…gratis Parken? Guter Witz, Busspur nutzen? Vergiss es. 
Und dennoch funktioniert es hier wunderbar.  Und der Staat kann dafür weniger Steuern von allen einziehen weil er nicht so viel verteilen muss


----------



## MfDoom (14. September 2022)

ein paar Infos zu Guerilla PV. Wer sich nicht 600W an die Steckdose hängt ist echt selber schuld. Es wurde meines Wissens nach noch nie ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt.





						Guerilla PV-Anlagen in Deutschland - Guerilla PV-Anlagen in Deutschland - GreenAkku
					

Guerilla PV-Anlagen in Deutschland: Wenn man seinen überzähligen PV Strom an die Allgemeinheit verkaufen will, dann gibt es seit Jahren eine offizielle Regelung (EEG-Gesetz) an die man sich penibel halten muss, um die Einspeisevergütung nicht zu gefährden. Es gibt aber in Deutschland weder ein...




					greenakku.de


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

600W ist ohne große Hürden anmeldbar, die Anmeldung ist quasi ein "ich hab so eine Anlage, lebt damit". Alles darüber ist ohne vernünftige Abnahme rechtlich mindestens tief in der Grauzone und damit kein Thema für das Forum hier.


----------



## MfDoom (15. September 2022)

unter 600 Watt ist nicht meldepflichtig. Meldet man an, kommt der Netzbetreeiber und wechselt den Zähler. Die Zähler werden bis 2031, lt. Eu Vorgabe sowieso gewechselt. Bis dahin kann man das nutzen. Das ist keine Grauzone, das wird einfach geduldet. 

Aber gut, anderes Thema: 
Inflationsschutz auf lange Sicht sind Aktien. Momentan kriegt ihr herrliche Kaufkurse. Durch die Inflation werden die hohen Bewertungen wie durch Zauberhand zu günstigen Bewertungen. Also glaubt nicht Dirk Müller, sondern besorgt euch die Schnapper


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich bei knapp 18% Goldanteil - was mehr ist als ursprünglich geplant... als Folge davon, dass der Goldpreis seitdem stark gestiegen ist. Das erste Stückchen hab ich gekauft als das Kilo Gold ~35K Euro kostete, jetzt waren wir vor kurzem schon bei 60K das Kilo.



Ich stimme dir aufjedenfall zu, dass man mit Edelmetallen auf lange Sicht nichts falsch machen kann. Ich sehe die Unze Gold die nächsten Jahre auch eher bei 2500-3000 Dollar je Unze.
Wobei ich aufjedenfall auch Silber in mein Edelmetalldepot packen würde, da ist das Potenzial auch unheimlich groß. Zum einen ist das Gold-Silber Ratio auf einem Höchststand und zum anderen wird Silber auch verbraucht, was es zusätzlich zu einer interessanten Anlageklasse macht (physikalisch). Auch hier sehe ich in dieser Dekade noch Preise von über 100 Dollar je Unze.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wobei ich aufjedenfall auch Silber in mein Edelmetalldepot packen würde


Ich habe Gold, Silber und Platin physisch in Besitz - alles vergleichsweise kleine Mengen (mehr lässt mein "Reichtum" halt nicht zu^^) aber die grundsätzliche Diversität habe ich auch bei Edelmetallen. Gold ist zwar wertseitig der deutlich größte Teil aber ich hatte schon immer auch Anteile anderer Edelmetalle dabei 

Ich konnte mich nie dazu überwinden, exotischere Metalle zu kaufen (Palladium, Rhodium, Osmium, ...) - und die haben die gängigen dann ziemlich hart outperformed die letzten 10 Jahre. War ja klar.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe Gold, Silber und Platin physisch in Besitz - alles vergleichsweise kleine Mengen (mehr lässt mein "Reichtum" halt nicht zu^^) aber die grundsätzliche Diversität habe ich auch bei Edelmetallen. Gold ist zwar wertseitig der deutlich größte Teil aber ich hatte schon immer auch Anteile anderer Edelmetalle dabei



Eine sinnvolle Aufteilung aufjedenfall, wobei ich hoffe, dass du das Silber auch Mehrwertsteuer befreit gekauft hast? Da spart man nämlich schon ne ganze Menge.
Ich hab eher eine Aufteilung bei den Edelmetallen von 80:20 für Silber, wobei man bei Gold den Vorteil des geringeren Platzverbrauchs bzw. der günstigeren Lagergebühren hat.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich nie dazu überwinden, exotischere Metalle zu kaufen (Palladium, Rhodium, Osmium, ...) - und die haben die gängigen dann ziemlich hart outperformed die letzten 10 Jahre. War ja klar.



Ist das nicht immer so? Wenn man irgendwas kaufen möchte und es dann doch nicht tut, performt es immer gewaltig. Ich hatte mir damals als die Tesla Aktie auf den Markt kam auch überlegt gehabt sie für 20 Dollar zu kaufen, aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich es nicht getan und naja mich dann etwas geärgert :/ Dafür hab ich AMD mit 2,30 günstig erworben, einmal gewinnt man und einmal verliert man sozusagen. Man sollte nur im generellen schauen, dass man öfters bei den Gewinnern dabei ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Eine sinnvolle Aufteilung aufjedenfall, wobei ich hoffe, dass du das Silber auch Mehrwertsteuer befreit gekauft hast?


Ich wüsste nicht wie man das könnte? Meines Wissens nach ist nur Anlagegold Mehrwertsteuerbefreit, Silber nicht. Die 19% habe ich aber schon lange wieder raus seitdem.
EDIT habs grade gegoogelt, es gibt da wohl bei Silbermünzen tatsächlich kuriosere Finanztricks... aber nein, habe ich nicht gemacht. Ich habe Kilobarren mit 19% drauf gekauft anno dazumal.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> wobei man bei Gold den Vorteil des geringeren Platzverbrauchs bzw. der günstigeren Lagergebühren hat.


Wenn es zum Problem wird, dass man zu wenig Lagerplatz hat um sein Silber zu horten haben sich finanzielle Probleme bereits lebenslang erledigt. 
Es ist höchstens der Transport worüber man nachdenken muss da man 100g Gold weitaus einfacher transportieren kann als 10 kg Silber als Beispiel aber Lagergebühren...? Ich zahle Null Gebühren da selbstverwaltet und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn mir jemand ne Tonne Silber schenkt kriege ich die hier gelagert. Garantiert.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie man das könnte? Meines Wissens nach ist nur Anlagegold Mehrwertsteuerbefreit, Silber nicht. Die 19% habe ich aber schon lange wieder raus seitdem.
> EDIT habs grade gegoogelt, es gibt da wohl bei Silbermünzen tatsächlich kuriosere Finanztricks... aber nein, habe ich nicht gemacht. Ich habe Kilobarren mit 19% drauf gekauft anno dazumal.



Kurios würde ich es jetzt nicht nennen 
Wenn du dir so Gold und Silbermünzen kaufst, dann sind nur die Goldmünzen befreit, aber du kannst die Silberbarren ja in einem Zollfreilager kaufen. Gibt es z.B. bei der Degussa oder in der Schweiz. Der Vorteil hiervon ist du bezahlst keine Mehrwertsteuer und kannst dir so deutlich mehr Barren leisten und nach einem Jahr sind die Gewinne daraus auch steuerfrei.
Wobei das natürlich nur Sinn macht, wenn du dein Geld quasi in Edelmetallwerten schützen möchtest, für den Krisenschutz wo man zu Hause alles hortet fällt die Variante flach, da muss man dann eher auf einige Silbermünzen setzen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn es zum Problem wird, dass man zu wenig Lagerplatz hat um sein Silber zu horten haben sich finanzielle Probleme bereits lebenslang erledigt.
> Es ist höchstens der Transport worüber man nachdenken muss da man 100g Gold weitaus einfacher transportieren kann als 10 kg Silber als Beispiel aber Lagergebühren...? Ich zahle Null Gebühren da selbstverwaltet und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn mir jemand ne Tonne Silber schenkt kriege ich die hier gelagert. Garantiert.



Ich finde nicht zwingend den Lagerplatz problematisch, eher wie du schon angesprochen hast den Transport bzw. falls bei dir mal eingebrochen wird dann findet man die ganzen Silberbarren halt doch leichter^^ Deswegen hab ich das alles im Zollfreilager und auch wegen der MWST.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> falls bei dir mal eingebrochen wird dann findet man die ganzen Silberbarren halt doch leichter^^


Stimmt natürlich schon - aber ganz ehrlich, wenn jemand hier einbricht und das "Edelmetalllager" findet dann hat ers verdient. Das wäre jetzt was anderes wenn man große Reichtümer hätte die alleine wegen der Größe schlecht zu verstecken sind (und wo auch der Verlust bei Diebstahl immens wäre), dann würde ichs auch professionell von einem Dienstleister einsperren/versichern lassen aber bei den drei Kröten (bzw Gramm) die ich hier horte wäre der Verlust höchstens ärgerlich aber nicht wirklich schlimm und sowas lässt sich in einem eigenen Gebäude auch so gut verstauen, dass es an ein mittleres Wunder grenzt wenn ein Einbrecher es finden würde. Grade die "Edelmetall-Notgroschen" die praktisch nie dazu bestimmt sind jemals wieder genutzt zu werden... die kannste praktisch einmauern dass ein Einbrecher schon die Immobilie abreißen müsste um dranzukommen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. September 2022)

Wäre eine interessante Challange dein "Edelmetalllager" zu finden  
Aber stimmt schon was du sagst, bei kleinen Mengen ist das immer kein Thema die entsprechend zu verstauen. Wie steht ihr denn zu Fremdwährungskonten?
Ich hab mir extra bei einer schweizer Bank ein Konto gemacht (kann man übrigens ganz legal, bevor der erste wieder kommt, man muss seine deutsche Steuernummer mit angeben) und meine Cashreserve in Franken geparkt. Also hab ich schon vor ner Weile gemacht, als der Euro angefangen hat abzustinken... Wie handhabt ihr das, trotzdem alles in Euro?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr denn zu Fremdwährungskonten?


Kann man machen, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt damals, aber verschiedene Devisen zu halten ist bei mir genauso hinten runtergefallen wie Cryptos. Für Fremdwährungskonten habe ich auch einfach nicht genug Schotter. 
Es ist (finde ich) halt Unsinn, für zwei, dreitausend Dollar/Franken/... eigene Konten zu unterhalten. Wenns 100K wären klar aber so...

Ich hab alles an Bargeld bzw. Sichteinlagen tatsächlich nach wie vor in Euro, sonstige anlagen (Aktien, Fonds, ETF und sowas) sind aber bei mir beabsichtigt weitestgehend in Fremdwährung - was stellenweise dazu geführt hat dass ich "Gewinn" gemacht habe obwohl die Aktie gefallen ist - weil der Euro stärker gefallen ist.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kann man machen, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt damals, aber verschiedene Devisen zu halten ist bei mir genauso hinten runtergefallen wie Cryptos. Für Fremdwährungskonten habe ich auch einfach nicht genug Schotter.
> Es ist (finde ich) halt Unsinn, für zwei, dreitausend Dollar/Franken/... eigene Konten zu unterhalten. Wenns 100K wären klar aber so...



Das finde ich pauschal schwierig. Für manche sind 500€ schon viel Geld, für manche sind es 5000€ und für wieder andere sind es 100k+€. Nur wieso sollte man nicht immer versuchen sein Geld bestmöglich zu schützen? Der Euro hat im Vergleich zum Dollar über 20% an Wert verloren im letzten Jahr und wenn die Abwärtsspirale noch weitergeht, verliert man noch mehr von der Kaufkraft.
Und ein Konto eröffnen ist jetzt ja kein Hexenwerk, ich finde man sollte das zumindest im Hinterkopf behalten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab alles an Bargeld bzw. Sichteinlagen tatsächlich nach wie vor in Euro, sonstige anlagen (Aktien, Fonds, ETF und sowas) sind aber bei mir beabsichtigt weitestgehend in Fremdwährung - was stellenweise dazu geführt hat dass ich "Gewinn" gemacht habe obwohl die Aktie gefallen ist - weil der Euro stärker gefallen ist.



Das kommt mir bekannt vor, ich hab aktuell auch nur noch eine einzige deutsche Aktie im Portfolio welche logischerweise in Euro gehandelt wird, der Rest ist alles in Fremdwährungen. Wobei man bei Dividendentiteln bezüglich der Quellenbesteuerung auch aufpassen muss, das wird schnell unlukrativ bzw. man hat zusätzliche Arbeit.


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das finde ich pauschal schwierig. Für manche sind 500€ schon viel Geld, für manche sind es 5000€ und für wieder andere sind es 100k+€. Nur wieso sollte man nicht immer versuchen sein Geld bestmöglich zu schützen? Der Euro hat im Vergleich zum Dollar über 20% an Wert verloren im letzten Jahr und wenn die Abwärtsspirale noch weitergeht, verliert man noch mehr von der Kaufkraft.


Im Oktober 2021 stands 1,16, also 16%, nicht über 20%.
Und es gab Zeiten, da war der Kurs noch tiefer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.finanzen.net/devisen/dollarkurs/historisch

Edit:
Auch z. B. Schweizer Franken unterliegt einer gewissen Volatilität.
Bei 500 € Einlage vor einem halben Jahr hättest du gegenüber dem $ genau 0 eingespart, weil der SF derzeit ähnlich wie der Euro reagiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich hättest vor einem halben Jahr alles auf$ machen müssen...


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auch z. B. Schweizer Franken unterliegt einer gewissen Volatilität.


Die haben jahrelange Geld gedruckt wie bescheuert damit sie den Euro nicht zu sehr abhängen. Dagegen ist die Geldpolitik der EZB noch vorbildlich.


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Oktober 2021 stands 1,16, also 16%, nicht über 20%.
> Und es gab Zeiten, da war der Kurs noch tiefer:
> 
> 
> ...



Ach wir sind schon im Oktober, cool dann wäre ich schon im Urlaub.
Vielleicht hättest dir mal den Jahresverlauf 2021 ansehen sollen und dann würdest du feststellen, dass wir sogar über 1,20 waren:








						DOLLARKURS Chart | Kurs Entwicklung DOLLARKURS | finanzen.net
					

EUR/USD Chart: Hier finden Sie die Chart-Seite für den EUR/USD




					www.finanzen.net
				



Aber hey, hauptsache nen Post rausgehauen 



compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Auch z. B. Schweizer Franken unterliegt einer gewissen Volatilität.
> Bei 500 € Einlage vor einem halben Jahr hättest du gegenüber dem $ genau 0 eingespart, weil der SF derzeit ähnlich wie der Euro reagiert.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dir mal eine Brille zulegen!
Man sieht auch hier deutlich wie der Euro gegenüber dem Franken im Jahresverlauf und auf 3 Jahre an Wert verloren hat.








						Euro - Schweizer Franken Chart | Kurs Entwicklung Euro - Schweizer Franken | finanzen.net
					

EUR/CHF Chart: Hier finden Sie die Chart-Seite für den EUR/CHF




					www.finanzen.net
				




Des Weiteren hätte man bei einer Einlage vor einem halben Jahr eben nicht 0€ eingespart. Da hat man für nen Euro nämlich knapp 1,05 Franken bekommen und aktuell bekommst du 0,96 Franken dafür.
Aber man hätte ja auch einfach mal fragen können.

Hat der Dollar stärker zugelegt? Keine Frage, jedoch hat sich der Franken auch wesentlich besser entwickelt als der Euro. 
Zumal die Schweizer Bundesbank die Zinsen deutlich stärker anziehen kann, als die EZB dies kann.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die haben jahrelange Geld gedruckt wie bescheuert damit sie den Euro nicht zu sehr abhängen. Dagegen ist die Geldpolitik der EZB noch vorbildlich.



Nur macht es die Schweizer Bundesbank wesentlich cleverer. Dnn statts Anleihen, kauft sie Aktien. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat sie mehr Facebook Aktien wie Zuckerberg. Von daher kann man das überhaupt nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen. Auch was den Spielraum für Zinserhöhung betrifft.
Andreas Beck hat das mal vorzüglich auf den Punkt gebracht. Die EZB druckt Geld und kauft Schrottanleihen, die Schweizer Bundesbank druckt Geld und kauft davon Unternehmensbeteiligungen. Was lukrativer ist brauchen wir glaube ich nicht zu diskutieren


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber hey, hauptsache nen Post rausgehauen


Aber hey, Hauptsache die eigene verlinkte chart nicht lesen können.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir mal eine Brille zulegen!
> Man sieht auch hier deutlich wie der Euro gegenüber dem Franken im Jahresverlauf und auf 3 Jahre an Wert verloren hat.


Ja klar, ändert aber nichts an dem Kaufkraftverlust beider Währungen gegenüber dem Dollar.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren hätte man bei einer Einlage vor einem halben Jahr eben nicht 0€ eingespart. Da hat man für nen Euro nämlich knapp 1,05 Franken bekommen und aktuell bekommst du 0,96 Franken dafür.
> Aber man hätte ja auch einfach mal fragen können.


Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn du es mit dem Dollar vergleichst.
Ansonsten müsstest du präziser Fragen.

Was genau willst Du?
Nur den Kaufkraftverlust vom Euro abpuffern?
Dann kannst du mit deinem Schweizer Konto operieren, der günstigste Einstiegszeitpunkt ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.

Oder Geld verdienen?
Ohne jegliche Gewähr - persönliche Meinung!!!!!
Wenn Letzteres, dann schaue dir mal Anleihen auf den US$ oder australischen$ im Direkthandel an.
Das mache ich, lohnt sich m. M. nach ab ca. 50.000 €.
Australien aber nur langfristig...
Gibt umgerechnet auf den Monat und steuerbereinigt ein nettes Nebeneinkommen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber hey, Hauptsache die eigene verlinkte chart nicht lesen können.



Im Gegensatz zu dir, kann ich den verlinkten Chart lesen, der alleine schon deine Aussage widerlegt. 
Du hattest behauptet, der Dollar stand nur bei 1,16 und nicht bei über 1,2 und das ist defacto falsch, wenn du dir den Jahresverlauf von 2021 anschaust.
Aber hey, Hauptsache mal auf den Putz gehauen und dann mit sowas um die Ecke kommen.
Von daher verstehe ich nicht, was deine Intension hinter dem offensichtlich falschen Posting war.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja klar, ändert aber nichts an dem Kaufkraftverlust beider Währungen gegenüber dem Dollar.



Es ging darum den Kaufkraftverlust der Cashreserve zu minimieren, welcher aktuell und schon seit dem letzten Jahr in Euro gegeben ist. Der Franken verhält sich da deutlich wertstabiler. Ob Franken, Dollar, Pfund oder norwegische Kronen, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ob man dann jetzt 15% oder 20% besser fährt ist erstmal zweitrangig, da man in beiden Fällen die Cashreserve stabiler hält. 
Und das Konstrukt Euro ist jetzt nicht gerade Wertstabil, Deutschland fährt die Wirtschaft gegen die Wand, dazu hat man hochverschuldete Länder wie Frankreich und Italien.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn du es mit dem Dollar vergleichst.
> Ansonsten müsstest du präziser Fragen.



Klar kann ich den Wertverlust des Euros mit dem Dollar vergleichen, was an der Stelle einfach am meisten Sinn macht, da (fast) alle Rohstoffe in Dollar gehandelt werden. 
Zudem zeigst du mit deinem Chart ja auf, dass der Franken wesentlich wertstabiler ist...
Und für uns zudem geografisch auch sinniger. Aber wie gesagt, was für einen die richtige Währung ist muss man für sich entscheiden, für mich ist es der Franken.



compisucher schrieb:


> Was genau willst Du?
> Nur den Kaufkraftverlust vom Euro abpuffern?
> Dann kannst du mit deinem Schweizer Konto operieren, der günstigste Einstiegszeitpunkt ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.



Die Cashreserve nicht in einer sterbenden Währung haben... Da dies den Kaufkraftverlust nur weiter befeuert. Und wenn du dich auf mich beziehst, dann hättest du an der Stelle einfach fragen können, ich hab das nicht erst gestern getan...
Mich interessiert einfach, ob dies andere auch tun und vielleicht in eine andere Währung? Und was die Gründe für die Währung sind?



compisucher schrieb:


> Oder Geld verdienen?
> Ohne jegliche Gewähr - persönliche Meinung!!!!!
> Wenn Letzteres, dann schaue dir mal Anleihen auf den US$ oder australischen$ im Direkthandel an.
> Das mache ich, lohnt sich m. M. nach ab ca. 50.000 €.
> ...



Von Anleihen halte ich nichts, da gibt es bessere Wege Geld zu verdienen  
Es ging lediglich darum wie man die Cashreserve am besten hält (Reperaturen usw. stehen ja immer unerwartet an, zumindest die teuren).


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das finde ich pauschal schwierig. Für manche sind 500€ schon viel Geld, für manche sind es 5000€ und für wieder andere sind es 100k+€. Nur wieso sollte man nicht immer versuchen sein Geld bestmöglich zu schützen?


Das soll jetzt nicht abwertend klingen, aber wenn ich als Bürger im Euroraum 500€ oder 5000€ aufbewahre, dann ist das für mich ein Notgroschen über den ich ohne jeden Aufwand, möglichst sogar garantiert am Folgetag, in Euro verfügen können will/muss. Klar geht sowas auch mit einem Konto in der Schweiz, aber da muss ich immer den Wechselkurs und die Gebühren im Blick haben.

Wenn ich im Januar mit einer 2000€ Nebenkosten-Nachzahlung rechne, dann habe ich diesen Wert lieber schon in € auf dem Konto wie heute mit 1930 CHF dafür zu planen und zu hoffen, dass der bessere Wechselkurs im Januar die Gebühren ausgleichen wird. Zum Spekulieren habe ich andere Anlageklassen.

Bei 100k€+ als Eingenanteil für ein Haus, das evtl. in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren gekauft werden soll, würde es heutzutage u.U. anders aussehen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Der Euro hat im Vergleich zum Dollar über 20% an Wert verloren im letzten Jahr und wenn die Abwärtsspirale noch weitergeht, verliert man noch mehr von der Kaufkraft.


Noch lebe ich in D und habe daher eher die akutelle Kaufkraft in € im Kopf wie den täglichen Wechselkurs. Das ging mir schon so, als ich noch in der Schweiz gelebt und gearbeitet habe. Da war das Gehalt, umgerechnet in Euro, halt mal "plötzlich" 10% mehr oder weniger Wert.

Als es dann um den Rückzug nach D ging, und ich dafür ein paar tausend Euro ausgeben musste, hatte ich entweder genug Euro-Rücklagen oder ich habe das Geld früh genug auf mein Euro-Konto überwiesen. In den Wochen wollte ich mir keine Gedanken um den tagesaktuellen Wechselkurs zum Franken machen.

In Sichteinlagen halte ich aber sowieso nur soviel, wie ich u.U. kurz- bis mittelfristig nutzen will/muss. Der Rest steckt in weltweit getreuten Aktien-ETFs, der Eigentumswohnung oder in diversen Produkten zur Altersvorsorge.

Aus meinen Schweizer Zeiten liegen vermutlich noch ein paar hundert Franken in Scheinen in der Schublade, die ich noch nicht in weitere Autobahn-Vignetten oder Urlaubsausgaben umgesetzt habe. Genauso dürften dort noch ein paar dutzend USD liegen, die ich nach keine Urlaub vor 20 Jahren nicht umgetauscht hatte. Naja, irgendwo liegen hier auch noch mind 185 DM in druckfrischen Scheinen rum. Damals eher aus historischen Gründen zur Seite gelegt. Aber einen Sinn ergibt das nicht mehr. Immerhin sind die DM-Scheine und Münzen, im Gegensatz zu DM-Briefmarken oder Telefonkarten, noch nicht vollständig entwertet worden.

Konsequenter Weise sind auch meine ETFs in Euro geführt. Die einzigen ETFs, die mich in USD wirklich (als Spielgeld) interssieren würden, darf man als EU-Bürger m.W.n. noch nicht einmal lagel über einen US-Broker handeln.


----------

